# Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage



## hornhechteutin (22. September 2007)

Moin Moin ,
nachdem so viele im letzen Jahr Spaß an dem Treffen hatten bin ich von Uschi und Achim gebeten worden auch für dieses Jahr so ein Treffen zu organiesieren was ich gerne tue :q. Wir werden uns Kleinboote von Angeltreff Neustadt mieten und dann zusammen auf Dorschi/Heringe und Platte unser Glück versuchen |supergri .
Die Boote sind mit Echolot , Sicherheitsausrüstung, Rettungsweste ,Seekarte,  Faltdach und Anker ausgerüstet und kosten je Boot 45 € + Sprit ( je nach Fahrweisen liegen dann die Kosten bei 55-60 € ). Ich persönlich fahre immer gerne zu zweit wegen des Platzes mit den Booten raus aber auch drei Personen sind kein Problem wenn nötig , wir wollen ja keinen an Land lassen |supergri . Ach ja , einen Führerschein brauchen wir nicht für die Boote und auch Anfänger können ohne Probleme damit klar kommen zumal ja genügend Boardis mit sind die schon Erfahrung haben . Wegen eines Termins bitte abstimmen damit ich bei jens die Boote bestellen kann |supergri



*Teilnehmer :*
alles unter Vorbehalt weil der Termin noch nicht fix ist 


Uschi
Achim
djoeni
theactor
Torsk Ni
knutemann
Sunny ?
hornhechteutin
Stokker + Kumpel wahrscheinlich mit eigenem Boot
Keule1988
sundvogel
MichaelB
Windmaster
Stingray
Schl@chter
Dorschminister

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Nordlicht (22. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Das Ding aus den Wäldern was immer so nach Tanne riecht hat den Namen STOKKER und nicht SOKKER  |supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


Nordlicht schrieb:


> Das Ding aus den Wäldern was immer so nach Tanne riecht hat den Namen STOKKER und nicht SOKKER  |supergri



upps geändert sorry |supergri|supergri

Micha


----------



## Keule1988 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

also am 18.11 wäre ich dabei aber an den anderen kann ich warscheinlich nicht .


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Nach dem das Bellyboottreffen ein solcher Hammer war, würde ich wirklich germ mit kommen. Entscheiden kann ich das leider erst, wenn der Termin feststeht. Ansonsten,...ab auf die Liste. Habe es gerade gecheckt. Ich kann nur am letzten Termin im Dezember.

Uli


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
hab die Liste mal auf den neuste Stand gebracht , mal sehen was draus wird :q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schl@chter (23. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Wäre auch dabei was abhängig vom Termin ist also erstma mit ????


----------



## djoerni (23. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

das spanferkel macht sich bei jens unter der markise ganz gut glaube ich! brauchen dann nicht ganz bis nach eutin:q


----------



## Dorschminister (23. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

ach was ?? es gibt Spanferkel? das hört sich doch legger an. wenn ich bis zu Nov/Dez. mein kleines Böötchen fertig haben sollte komme ich auch mit aber erstmal nur unter vorbehalt.

Spanferkelhungrige Grüße Steffen


----------



## djoerni (23. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

mal schauen was micha dazu sagt. habe das zum anfüttern mal so in den raum geschmissen. denke aber eher leider nicht!


----------



## theactor (23. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

HI,

Steffen - Du wirst doch wohl nicht etwa dem BB abtrünnig?! 

Spansau? Meine Meinung: SpanferkelBelly ist eben dies - und als solches (ev.?) einmal im Jahr als "eigenes Event".

Aber gegen ein postfischliche "Vergrillung" anderer Art hat sicher keiner was 

#h


----------



## Dorschminister (24. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

@ Sönke...im leben nicht habe mein BB so doll lieb:l bin aber zu dem Boot gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind, das Boot steht zur Zeit auf einen Platz wo es stört und da habe ich mich aufgeopfert


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
so langsam kriegt die Geschichte je ein Gesicht , freu mich schon drauf :q

@djoerni
Spanferkel danach wird schlecht zumal ds Event auf einen Sonntag fallen wird und einige noch ein wenig fahren müssen . Außerdem hat ein Ferkelchenessen eine würdigen Rahmen und 3 Std Zeit zum spachteln verdient |supergri .
Wir können aber gerne uns überlegen ob wir nicht bei Chinamen oder bei MichaelB`Freunden einkehren |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## theactor (24. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

HI,

Du bist einfach zu großherzig, Steffen! 

bbrulez!tor |wavey:


----------



## Stokker (24. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Das Ding aus den Wäldern was immer so nach Tanne riecht hat den Namen STOKKER und nicht SOKKER  |supergri


 
Was tät das Board ohne dich , Andy |kopfkrat
Ich dachte schon ich müsste als Stinkefisch enden. So heissen in Kanada nämlich Karpfenartige furchtbar stinkende Fische.

Das nach Tanne duftende Ding wird dir beim nächsten Angeln zeigen wo der Frosch die Locken hat, und dann guckste so |bigeyes....


----------



## Stokker (24. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Was hat MichaelB denn für Freunde

 ??....


----------



## MichaelB (24. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin,

da der BmichaeL keine Freunde hat, trägt er sich zwecks Kontaktsuche einfach mal hier mit ein 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Windmaster (24. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin,

wäre am 02.12. auch mit dabei.
Würde dann mit sundvogel zusammen ein Boot besetzen, wobei mein kürzlich erworbenes Schlauchboot auch mit von der Partie ist......



windmaster#h


----------



## Stingray (24. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Melde mich mal für den 02.12. an #h.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Ich melde mich auch |znaika: 
1 x egal welcher Termin 

Gruß Chris


----------



## de Mischi (24. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin, 

da es ein von Micha organisiertes Treffen ist, könnte man eigentlich bedenkenlos zusagen #6
Es zeichnen sich ja eher die späteren Termine ab - Micha, wie lange vor dem Termin brauchst du 'ne verbindliche Zusage?


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


de Mischi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da es ein von Micha organisiertes Treffen ist, könnte man eigentlich bedenkenlos zusagen #6
> Es zeichnen sich ja eher die späteren Termine ab - Micha, wie lange vor dem Termin brauchst du 'ne verbindliche Zusage?


danke für die Blumen macht ja auch Spaß |supergri . Verbindliche Zusagen mmmm würde sagen ich lasse die Umfrage noch 2 Wochen laufen und dann legen wir den Termin fest . Würde mich dann freuen wenn Ihr bis zum 28.10 wißt ob Ihr dabei sein wollt ( das ich immer flexibel bin wenn es drum geht noch Platz zu finden wißt Ihr ja |supergri )und könnt auch damit Jens für uns die Boote reservieren kann . Achja für diejenigen die an *DEM* Tag nicht die Zeit haben für die lasse ich mir was einfallen damit jeder die Chance hat das Angelrevier kennenzulernen |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Stokker (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Prima, Micha
Ich sehe dich schon als engagiert am 18.11 den Guide zu spielen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Melden uns auch mal mit an!!!:m

Also MFT-Dirk *u*. MFT-Liz!!!

Am Liebsten wäre der letzte Termin. Aber die anderen Sonntage wären auch irgendwie realisierbar...:vik:


|laola:


----------



## strandlaeufer (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moinsen,

Lust zu so einer Tour hätte ich auch, war einmal von Neustadt los und hat Spaß gemacht.
Ich kann aber nur an den letzten beiden Termine, wäre dann aber wohl dabei, soweit es noch Platz gibt.


----------



## Stokker (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



strandlaeufer schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Lust zu so einer Tour hätte ich auch, war einmal von Neustadt los und hat Spaß gemacht.
> Ich kann aber nur an den letzten beiden Termine, wäre dann aber wohl dabei, soweit es noch Platz gibt.


 
Pssst, psssst...18..|rolleyes


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


Stokker schrieb:


> Pssst, psssst...18..|rolleyes



bis jetzt wird es wohl auf den 2.12 hinauslaufen für die Mehrheit . Sind aber ein paar auf der Liste die *NUR* am 18.11 können und *VIELLEICHT* wenn die Schule und meine Regierung es zuläßt fahr ich dann mit den paar Boardis dann auch raus . Wer sich also für den 2.12 eingetragen hat der sollte diesen Termin schon mal ein wenig dicker in den terminkallender eintragen auch wenn das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen ist |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Stokker (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Super, Micha, das ist es


----------



## de Mischi (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin, 

theactor/BmichaeL: wollen wir dann ggf. 'nen Dreier auf'm Boot starten?!

Ihr wisst ja,alles kann, nichts muss...


----------



## immerfänger (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Hallo Michael,
giebt es eine Internet Adresse,wo mann sich die Boote mal anschauen kann?
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Dorschminister (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



de Mischi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> theactor/BmichaeL: wollen wir dann ggf. 'nen Dreier auf'm Boot starten?!
> 
> Ihr wisst ja,alles kann, nichts muss...



ich werde auf jeden Fall immer in eurer Nähe sein mit meiner Videokamera, für solche Filme bekommt man in bestimmten Kreisen eine menge Kohle :q:q

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MichaelB (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin,





de Mischi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> theactor/BmichaeL: wollen wir dann ggf. 'nen Dreier auf'm Boot starten?!
> 
> Ihr wisst ja,alles kann, nichts muss...


So´n Dreier mit Euch beiden Zuckerz auf dem Boot... klar, wenn Steffen filmt immer 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

HI,

schaunmermal!
Filmen? *pfff* Nur wenn's im 16:9-Format gedreht wird! :q

#h


----------



## Dorschminister (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

ich seh schon das wird ein spassiger Tag:m


----------



## Stokker (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> ich seh schon das wird ein spassiger Tag:m



Das sind die besten Angeltage.
Spass haben ist angesagt..:q


----------



## CyKingTJ (26. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Was lese ich da? Hört sich ja super an.

Ich bin dieses Jahr voraussichtlich nicht dabei, wir haben Nachwuchs bekommen und die freien Wochenenden sind knapp den Rest des Jahres. 

Sollte sich daran aber noch was ändern gebe ich Bescheid und hoffe, dass dann noch ein Platz zu haben ist.


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
so Leute mal wieder nach oben geholt |supergri. Vielleicht möchte sich noch der eine oder andere anschließen was mich freuen würde . Es hat sich aber etwas geändert |supergri.

Der 4.11 und der 11.11 fallen als Terminwunsch für die Allgemeinheit weg . Ausnahme sind Uschi und Achim weil die an den andere Tagen nicht können und bei dieser Ausnahme muß es auch bleiben sonst steht Frauchen hinter mir mit dem Nudelholz |supergri|supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Bellyboater (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Also am 18.11. wäre ich mit meiner Freundin auch dabei. Am 2.12. muss ich ausnüchtern:#2:


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
wird ja langsam  und am 18ten kommt vielleicht auch noch Verwantschaft bzw ein Freund von mir mit 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## strandlaeufer (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Hallo,

bin aus dem Urlaub zurück und wollte mal fragen, ob die Tour nun am 02.12.07 los geht? Interesse habe ich weiterhin.


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
es geht bald los Freunde . Boote sind gebucht und es wird sicher viel Spaß machen . Mache nacher noch die Bootseinteilung für die Tage damit jeder Skipper auch einen Bootjungen bekommt zum Fische ausnehmen und Boot schruppen |supergri|supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## djoerni (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

na dann hau mal in die tasten. mal sehen wie du die boote dieses mal zusammenwürfelst!:q


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
hier mal die Bootsaufteilung für den *18.11*

Boot 1.
 "Oldschool" Boot Sunny und Knute
Boot 2. 
"JungDynamischErfolglos" Boot Djoerni und Torsk vielleicht mit Anhang
Boot 3.
"Kuschelboot" Bellbooter und Freundin
Boot 4.
"binganzfreidlichboot" Keule1988 + Bertl
Boot 5.
"nordsüdboot" hornhechteutin + Prominenz mit Freundin
Boot 6. 
"spielboot" the gamefischer ( entweder es findet sich noch einer oder die Pominenz fährt allein und ich mach auf Boot 6 den Guide 

Eigens Boot
Stokker

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## sunny (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Sodelle bei mir steht der Termin fest. Ich kann nur am 02.12.,
freue mich schon.


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin 
Booteinteilung für den *2.12*

Boot 1
hornhechteutin + dat geit  
Boot 2
Windmaster + sundvogel
Boot 3
theactor + de Michi +  MichaelB
Boot 4
Strandläufer + AndreL + Malte
Boot 5
MFT Chris + MFT Liz + MFT Dirk
Boot 6 
Dorschminister +  vazzquezz + Stingray

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## vazzquezz (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Booteinteilung für den *2.12*
> Boot 6
> Dorschminister +  vazzquezz + Stingray



@Micha: Da haste aber vergessen, daß ich mit der Gummiwurst von der anderen Seite aus anreite! #6

V.


----------



## strandlaeufer (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin,
also ich bin am 02.12. dabei.
Kenne meine Mitfahrer ja nicht, aber denke, das ist kein Problem.
Wann wollen wir uns denn treffen?
Wird hauptsächlich gepilkt oder eher Naturköder? Obwohl auf den kleinen Booten kann ja eigentlich jeder machen, was er will #6


----------



## theactor (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

HI,

danke, Master-of-Einteilung-Eutin! #6
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich mit den mir Zugeteilten zurechtkomme, aber ich werde mich zusammenreissen 
Freu mich schon, die "AB-ARMADA" auslaufen zu sehen...

#h


----------



## djoerni (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

öhm, räusper micha! ich kann nur am 02.12. ist das richtig mit der einteilung? soweit ich weiß kann sunny auch nur am 2ten.


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Leude!

Ich muß euch leider absagen für den 02.12!#t

Tut mir leid, aber wir kriegen das terminlich und babysitterisch nicht hin...#d

Also Boot 5 fährt nicht mit!

Sorry, wären gerne mitgefahren! Vielleicht nächstes Jahr bei ner kleinen Sommertour.
Mache auch freiwillig den Grillmeister danach!


----------



## dat_geit (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

schade, aber ich bin mit der Jugendgruppe unterwegs.......:c

Sonst wäre ne zweite Gummiwurst im Einsatz.#h


----------



## knutemann (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

@Micha
Dann pack doch bitte das "Oldschool" Boot für den 02.12. mit rein


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin,
upps da hab ich wohl Mist gebaut sorry nicht sauer sein :q . Ich werde heute und bis morgen Mittag nochmal warten und dann ändern 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## de Mischi (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



theactor;1811551
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher schrieb:


> Pffffff! #d Bin mal gespannt, wie wir mit dir zurechtkommen. Ist schon riskant, schließlich sind da drei Mann zusammen unterwegs, die sich überhaupt nicht kennen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bellyboater (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Das hört sich ja schon mal ganz gut an. Wann soll es denn am 18.11. losgehen?


----------



## Stokker (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Eine gute Frage.
Langsam geht es an`s eingemachte...


----------



## Windmaster (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Booteinteilung für den *2.12*
> 
> Boot 1
> ...


 


Hey Micha,

hoffe Du hast nicht übersehen das sundvogel und ich mit der Gummijolle anreisen. (zwecks Bootsreservierung)


gruß windmaster


----------



## v204 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Hallo,hatt jemand einnen Tip fur ne slippe. 6m Boot 1200 Kg
Wen es klappt bin ich am 2ten mit Boot dabei.


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
da gibt es ne Slippe direkt in Hafen von der Jens einen Schlüssel hat . Die Slippe ist nur 100 m von uns weg und gut zu ereichen . Ruf Jens einfach mal an 04561-395991 und sagt das Du von mir kommst und am 2ten dabei sein möchtest dann klappt es schon :q

@all
sorry das ich mich erst jetzt wieder um das Treffen kümmere , hab Urlaub und deshalb jeden Tag entweder angeln oder angeln oder Frauchen hat Arbeit für mich :q . Mach mich aber jetzt an die Arbeit :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
ich hoffe jetzt hab ich es richtig gemacht :q
hier mal die Bootsaufteilung für den *18.11*

Boot 1.
"Kuschelboot" Bellboater und Freundin
Boot 2. 
 "nordsüdboot" hornhechteutin + Prominenz mit Freundin
Boot 3.
 "binganzfreidlichboot" Keule1988 + Bertl
Boot 4.
"spielboot" the gamefischer ( entweder es findet sich noch einer oder die Pominenz fährt allein und ich mach auf Boot 6 den Guide  


Eigens Boot
Stokker


Booteinteilung für den *2.12*

Boot 1
hornhechteutin + Stingray
Boot 2
 Djoerni und Torsk
Boot 3
 de Michi + MichaelB
Boot 4
Strandläufer + AndreL 
Boot 5
Sunny und Knute 
Boot 6 
Malte + theactor 

hab hier das Hamburg Boot entsönket damit alle mehr Platz haben |supergri . Bei 2 Personen ist das angeln entspannter , 3 gehen, 4 sind zugelassen aber ein angeln ist dann vernümpftig nicht mehr möglich


Eigenes Boot:
Dorschminister,vazzquezz, Windmaster,  sundvogel

Was das angeln betrifft , so kann jeder angeln wie er möchte . Ich persönlich bevorzuge die Naturködermontage mit der "Totemannangeln" und das leichte pilken aktiv . Wer schleppen will kann es auch machen , schön wäre es nur wenn wir alle ein wenig zusammen bleiben könnten die meiste Zeit .
Wer Wattis braucht bitte noch melden , die werden knapp und sind preislich angestiegen , 25 Stck kosten 5 €


----------



## knutemann (5. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Also Micha, wenns möglich ist, bitte 25 Wattis für mich


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


knutemann schrieb:


> Also Micha, wenns möglich ist, bitte 25 Wattis für mich



mach ich doch glatt mit 2 T :q . Übrigens sind die Wattis IMMER in 25er Einheiten abgepackt

Wattibestellliste :
MichaelB 25 Wattis 2.12
knutemann  25 Wattis 2.12
djoerni 50 Wattis 2.12
hornhechteutin 25 Wattis 18.11 u. 2.12
bellyboater 25 Wattis 18.11
Stokker 100 Wattis 18.11
So und nun mal 2 Bilder die Euch heiß auf unsere Touren machen sollen :q . Die Dorschgröße ist übrigens Standart zur Zeit :vik:|supergri|supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## djoerni (5. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

ich nehme 50 wattis! sehr schöne anzeige auf dem echo! errinnert mich irgendwie an letztes jahr! was machen die heringe und wittels?


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
Wittis sind klasse groß , sehr wenige die komplett auf die Stulle passen würden ( war mal die Normalegröße ) und Heringe die liegenso im 25er Segment also klasse groß :q:q

Micha


----------



## Bellyboater (5. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Ich nehm auch 25 Wattis.


----------



## Bellyboater (5. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Bei Interesse einer Fahrgemeinschaft von Hamburg aus am 18.11. könnte man sich ja noch mal kurzschließen...


----------



## MichaelB (5. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin,





theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> danke, Master-of-Einteilung-Eutin! #6
> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich mit den mir Zugeteilten zurechtkomme, aber ich werde mich zusammenreissen


Und deshalb sitzte jetzt auch nicht mehr im WWF RoyalRumble Boat 

@De_Mischi: auch Wattis probieren? Vielleicht erlöffel ich ja dann meinen ersten Butt...

Wann geht es denn überhaupt los... hab ich da was überlesen?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


MichaelB schrieb:


> Wann geht es denn überhaupt los... hab ich da was überlesen?
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



haste nicht Michael |supergri . Hab mir erst einmal angeschaut wie es morgens mit dem Wetter ist . Jens kann und darf uns eh erst rausfahren lassen wenn es hell ist . Für den 18ten wird es also um 7 Uhr losgehen und für den 2.12 schätze ich mal um 7,30 Uhr . Was Wattis und Buttlöffel betrifft da kann ich Euch nur zu raten den wenn ich überlege wie Uschi und Achim am Freitag damit gefangen haben , das spricht für sich . Bei mir ist das Tel eh immer dabei und fängig , Jens hat solche Teile im Laden |supergri, hoffe ich |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MichaelB (5. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin,

halb8 klingt ja fast human 

Also bitte 25 Wattis für mich :m - und die Löffelz bauen wir mal schön selbst :g

Gruß
Michael


----------



## strandlaeufer (5. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moinsen,

ich nehme dann auch mal 25 Würmer. #6


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
hab die Wattiliste auf den neusten Stand gebracht und wer möchte kann sich für den 18.11 noch einklinken . Da haben wir noch Boote frei :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MichaelB (5. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin,

am 18ten ist der Papi "allein unter Töchtern"...

Andere Frage: warum sind die Boote am 2ten nicht namentlich benannt? #c

De_Mischi und ich sitzen im Boot "Wrestlemania" :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> am 18ten ist der Papi "allein unter Töchtern"...
> 
> ...



bevor ich mich schlagen lasse hier mal die neue Liste mit der Bootsaufteilung mit Bootsnamen |supergri 

Bootsaufteilung für den 18.11

Boot 1.
"Kuschelboot" Bellboater und Freundin
Boot 2. 
"nordsüdboot" hornhechteutin + Prominenz mit Freundin
Boot 3.
"binganzfreidlichboot" Keule1988 + Bertl
Boot 4.
"spielboot" the gamefischer ( entweder es findet sich noch einer oder die Pominenz fährt allein und ich mach auf Boot 6 den Guide 


Eigens Boot
Stokker


Booteinteilung für den 2.12

Boot 1 "Arbeiterboot"
hornhechteutin + Stingray
Boot 2  "JungDynamischErfolglos"
Djoerni und Torsk
Boot 3 "Wrestlemania"
de Michi + MichaelB
Boot 4 "dafälltmirnichtzuein Boot "
Strandläufer + AndreL 
Boot 5 "Oldschool Boot"
Sunny und Knute 
Boot 6 " Bühnenboot "
Malte + theactor

Ist es soo recht |supergri|supergri|supergri

Micha


----------



## Keule1988 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

ich finde man sollte sich aber vorher einmal absprecher wer wie angeln möchte weil ich bin zb mehr ein freund des schleppens andere aber mehr auf naturköder oder pilken oder sogar heringe . weil wenn heringe geangelt werden nehme ich mein belly mit steige dann solange aus


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


Keule1988 schrieb:


> ich finde man sollte sich aber vorher einmal absprecher wer wie angeln möchte weil ich bin zb mehr ein freund des schleppens andere aber mehr auf naturköder oder pilken oder sogar heringe . weil wenn heringe geangelt werden nehme ich mein belly mit steige dann solange aus


das sollten wir schon hinkriegen zumal Heringe eh Beifang sind . Schick Deinem Bootsgenossen doch mal den PN und frag Ihn wie er angeln möchte |supergri . Ich selber entscheide erst vor Ort je nach Welle was ich mache . 

@all
wichtig ist das Ihr je Boot auf jedenfall ein Handy dabei habt . 1. braucht Jens eine Tel.Nr. für den Notfall und 2. hätte ich sie gerne , damit wir uns absprechen können wo Fisch ist |supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin,
soo hab gerade mit Jens telefoniert . 4 Boote für den 18ten und 6 Boote für den 2.12 hab ich festgemacht . Wenn jetzt noch einer dazukommen will am 18ten müssen wir schauen , das gleiche gilt für den 2.12 |supergri. Auch die vorläufige Watti Bestellung hab ich schon mal rausgegeben , den die Biester werden knapp |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Stokker (6. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Hi Michael
Meine Bestellung ist leider untergegangen.Ich hatte 4 Päckchen geordert. Geht das noch klar ??
Je zwei für Waldi und mich.


Gruss aus dem nassen Bayern


----------



## Keule1988 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Ja das nicht das problem   aber wenn da wo ihr seit kein fisch ist fahre ich meine stellen an und die sind nicht in 5 min zuerreichen deswegen muss man mal sehen wie man das macht werde erst vorm klinikum rumschleppen wenn da nichts ist an der tonne gucken und wenn da auch nichts ist geht es nach bliesdorf . und naja mit 5 ps dauert das alles weil bevor ich nichts fange fahre ich lieber ein stück  . wobei auf platten werde ich auch mal mein glück versuchen kannst mir dann ja mal tips geben wo man hinfahren könnte zum plattenangeln .


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


Keule1988 schrieb:


> Ja das nicht das problem   aber wenn da wo ihr seit kein fisch ist fahre ich meine stellen an und die sind nicht in 5 min zuerreichen deswegen muss man mal sehen wie man das macht werde erst vorm klinikum rumschleppen wenn da nichts ist an der tonne gucken und wenn da auch nichts ist geht es nach bliesdorf . und naja mit 5 ps dauert das alles weil bevor ich nichts fange fahre ich lieber ein stück  . wobei auf platten werde ich auch mal mein glück versuchen kannst mir dann ja mal tips geben wo man hinfahren könnte zum plattenangeln .



sind genau meine Stellen |supergri . Platte kannste immer ( es seih da stehen wiedereinmal Netze  ) Untiefentonnen Höhe Kyte Syrfer Strand fangen . Da geht es einen Anschnitt wo es von einer Sandbank ( vom Strand bis zur Stelle 200m max. 2m tief ) auf einmal auf 8 m geht ganu diese Rinne fische ich immer ab und fang dann auch meine Platten |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



Stokker schrieb:


> Hi Michael
> Meine Bestellung ist leider untergegangen.Ich hatte 4 Päckchen geordert. Geht das noch klar ??
> Je zwei für Waldi und mich.
> 
> ...



Kein Problem geht alls klar |supergri

Micha


----------



## goeddoek (6. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Mannmannmannmannmann :c :c


Wenn ich die Teilnehmerliste da wieder sehe .....

Micha - Du weisst ja, dass wir gern dabei gewesen wären. Der Umzug geht aber nun mal vor.


Wir wünschen Euch allen dicke Fische, bestes Wetter und das ihr mir heil zurückkommt um einen tollen Erfolgsbericht zu erstatten.

Das ihr mit der Truppe Spaß haben werdet, steht von vornherein fest  #6


----------



## Keule1988 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

bei mir im boot ist jetzt ein platz frei da bertl nicht kann  aber hätte da jemanden der mitkommen würde
geht das ok nicht das schon gleich wieder ein anderer im boot bei mir ist ohne das ich es weis
 ??


----------



## Bertl (6. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Na super, das beruhigt mich ja, dass Du schon jemanden an der Hand hast.
Ich habe Michael gleich ne PN geschickt.
Ich bin allerdings auf der Teilnehmerlist auf der ersten Seite garnicht mit aufgeführt!? Irgendwie ist da was schiefgelaufen.
Zum Glück habe ich Deine PN bekommen, da ich das Thema garnicht mehr mitverfolge um meine Sehnsucht nach dem Dorschangeln nicht noch mehr zu entfachen.

Ich bin echt keiner, der sich unüberlegt wo anmeldet und dann kurzfristig abspringt. Ich habe selbst schon so Touren organisiert und weiss wie ärglerlich es ist, wenn leute abspringen (kann mitunter richtig zum Problem werden).

Ich wünsche euch allen aufjedenfall ne schöne Tour mit tollen Fischen und hoffe das alles klar geht.

Grüßle Bertl


----------



## Bellyboater (6. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Hey Micha, kannst du für mich insgesamt 50 Wattis ordern? Oder eine Portion Seeringler zu den 25 dazu. (So 50gr)


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


Keule1988 schrieb:


> bei mir im boot ist jetzt ein platz frei da bertl nicht kann  aber hätte da jemanden der mitkommen würde
> geht das ok nicht das schon gleich wieder ein anderer im boot bei mir ist ohne das ich es weis
> ??



komme gerade erst vom SBF Lehrgang zurück deshalb erst jetzt meine Antwort |supergri.

@Keule1988
geht OK super dann brauche ich mir nichts einfallen lassen so mag ich es ändere es gleich . Bin eh im Streß wegen des SBF |supergri

@Bertl
super das Du Dich gemeldet hast . Viele wären einfach nicht zum Treffen erschienen deshalb klasse . Schade das Du nicht dabie sein kannst aber soll halt nicht sein  |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
hier die neuste Liste


*Bootsaufteilung für den 18.11*

*Boot 1.*
"Kuschelboot" Bellboater und Freundin
*Boot 2.* 
"nordsüdboot" hornhechteutin + Prominenz mit Freundin
*Boot 3.*"binganzfreidlichboot" 
Keule1988 + Kumpel
*Boot 4*.
"spielboot" the gamefischer ( entweder es findet sich noch einer oder die Pominenz fährt allein und ich mach auf Boot 6 den Guide 


Eigens Boot
Stokker



*Booteinteilung für den 2.12*
*Boot 1 "Arbeiterboot"*
hornhechteutin + Schwarzwusel
*Boot 2  "JungDynamischErfolglos*"
Djoerni und Torsk
*Boot 3 "Wrestlemania"*
de Michi + MichaelB
*Boot 4 "dafälltmirnichtzuein Boot "*
*1 Platz ist hier noch frei * + AndreL 
*Boot 5 "Oldschool Boot"*
Sunny und Knute 
*Boot 6 " Bühnenboot "*Malte + theactor

Eigenes Boot:
Dorschminister,vazzquezz, Windmaster, sundvogel

Da den Terminen kommen jeweils die Selbstfahrer dazu . Die bekommen noch meine HandyNr. wegen Absprache |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## dat_geit (6. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Bomben und Granten...........
Da ich gerade ein frisches Holzbein geschnitzt habe, der der verdammte Wal..........und auch meinen Enterhaken entrostet habe, wehe denen dir mir zu Nahe kommen und auch noch das Glasauge poliert habe ,könnte ich, wenn der Dreispitz rechtzeitig eintrifft natürlich den gottlosen Kapitän machen......

Aber wer zum Klabautermann soll denn ernsthaft als Spielbootkäpt´n aufs Wasser gehen ihr Himmelhunde....???

Wer unter meiner Flagge segelt ist verloren, dass ist bekannt.

Und wer um der Hölle wegen ist der unbekannte Decksjunge auf diesen Boot der Verdammten?????

Attacke............

Schick mal ne Flachenpost du Eutiner Landratte.....


----------



## vazzquezz (6. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



dat_geit schrieb:


> ...
> Und wer um der Hölle wegen ist der unbekannte Decksjunge auf diesen Boot der Verdammten?????
> ...



d_ahab, Du Pfeife!
Sieh zu, daß Du mit Deinem polierten Haken genug Einbäume schnitzt, damit Du am 2.12. für Deine Jungfischer genug Boote hast! #6
Nicht lang schnakken - Holz hakken! :vik:

Weisst ja, wohin die Reise geht!

V.

[orakel]P.S.: Der Manolo ist und bleibt immer noch - DER MEISTER! Wie seine Mütze es schreibt ...[/orakel]


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin,


dat_geit schrieb:


> Schick mal ne Flachenpost du Eutiner Landratte.....


is ja guuut Du Fliegenhändchen haltender Miniboot Kapitän :q:q:q , die ist unterwegs :q

Micha , Herrscher der Neustädter Bucht :q


----------



## strandlaeufer (7. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Herr Organisator,

habe gestern erfahren, dass ich am 02.12.07 nun doch arbeiten muss. War eigentlich anders besprochen und nur deshalb habe ich mich für das Angeln angemeldet. :r

Kann dies aber leider nicht ändern. Muss daher meine Teilnahme und die Wurmbestellung absagen. #q

Tut mir sehr leid, hoffe du hast dadurch nicht zu sehr viel Ärger. Ärgere mich selbst am meisten, da ich weiß, dass es sehr viel Spaß macht vor Neustadt zu angeln. #c


----------



## Stokker (7. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

[

Tut mir sehr leid, hoffe du hast dadurch nicht zu sehr viel Ärger. Ärgere mich selbst am meisten, da ich weiß, dass es sehr viel Spaß macht vor Neustadt zu angeln. #c[/quote]

Wir werden an dich denken....#h:m


----------



## de Mischi (7. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin! 
Grad in 'ner freien Minute etwa 6875 ältere Beiträge nachgelesen...



MichaelB schrieb:


> @De_Mischi: auch Wattis probieren? Vielleicht erlöffel ich ja dann meinen ersten Butt...


Unbedingt! Aber die Butts bitte in der Laggo-Größe! #6

Micha, ich nehme auch 25 Stück!


MichaelB schrieb:


> und die Löffelz bauen wir mal schön selbst :g
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


Ich könnte noch einige Meter gebohrte Messingschienen aus der Firma besorgen - funzt das? Oder sind die zu leicht/dünn?


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
hier die neuste Wattibestellliste :q
Wattibestellliste :
knute´s bootsratte 25 Wattis 2.12 
de Michi 25 Wattis 2.12
MichaelB 25 Wattis 2.12
knutemann  25 Wattis 2.12
djoerni 50 Wattis 2.12
hornhechteutin 25 Wattis 18.11 u. 2.12
bellyboater 50 Wattis 18.11
Stokker 100 Wattis 18.11

Nachtrag :
hab gerade die Wattis bisher jeweils 175 Stck beim Angeltreff bestellt und hab gehört :
*Wattis werden knapp . Je schneller wir bestellen umso sicherer bekommen wir sie auch* Wer also noch welche braucht nicht zögern , bestellen :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## knutemann (8. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Micha
Ich hab grad mit meiner Bootsratte gesprochen und soll für ihn auch mal 25 Wattis ordern.
Hiermit geschehen#6


----------



## Yupii (8. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



knutemann schrieb:


> Moin Micha
> Ich hab grad mit meiner Bootsratte gesprochen und soll für ihn auch mal 25 Wattis ordern.
> Hiermit geschehen#6


wozu braucht Deine Bootsratte ( der ist gut#6) Wattis, das Kerlchen schmeisst doch seine Angelsachen den Fischen hinterher:q:q


----------



## knutemann (8. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Ich hab auch keine Ahnung wozu der Kerl die Dinger braucht#c
Wahrscheinlich bekommt er Morgens keine Stullen geschmiert:q


----------



## Stingray (8. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin

Leider muß ich jetzt auch absagen :c. Die Familie ruft. Hat sich erst jetzt rausgestellt. Kann da leider nicht Absagen.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schwarzwusel (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin !! Wenn am 2.12. noch ein Platz frei wäre würde ich auch gerne mitkommen... hab zwar nicht so den Plan vom Kutter und Kleinbootangeln aber was nicht ist kann ja noch kommen....


----------



## gründler (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

hi
mal ne andere frage,wie sieht es denn da in Neustadt mit Slipen aus???
lg


----------



## dat_geit (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Slippen wurde hier schon geklärt.
Lies doch bitte den ganzen Thread, da hat Micha das Vorgehen einschließlich der Telefonnummer von Jens gepostet.
Die Slippe ist nicht weit vom Treffpunkt und Jens hat den Schlüssel.

Andy

Übrigens haste ne tolle Homepage.


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,

@Stingray
schade Thomas läßt sich aber nicht ändern . Werden ein paar Leo´s für Dich mit verhaften :q

@Schwarzwusel
super Platz haben wir noch . Trage Dich gleich mal ein und was Du an Angelgeschirr brauchst , da gebe ich Euch allen noch ein paar Tipps damit Ihr nicht Euren halben Haustand mitbringt :q .
Brauchste noch Wattwürmer ?

@gründler
da gibt es 2 . Eine im Binnengewässer für kleine Boote und da mußte bis unter die Brücke (ca.100-150m) rudern erst dann darfste den Motor anwerfen , koste nichts . die 2 liegt ca 300m vom Angelladen weg und ist bei dem Fischerbooten . Die Kostet was und Jens hat einen Schlüssel dafür . Rufe ihn einfach mal an Angeltreff Neustadt 04561-395991 und sage ihm das Du beim AB Treffen von mir teilnimmst dann klappt es auch mit den Schwiegertöchtern |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## dat_geit (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> da gibt es ne Slippe direkt in Hafen von der Jens einen Schlüssel hat . Die Slippe ist nur 100 m von uns weg und gut zu ereichen . Ruf Jens einfach mal an 04561-395991 und sagt das Du von mir kommst und am 2ten dabei sein möchtest dann klappt es schon :q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 
Ich stell es hier noch mal rein, kann ja nicht schaden und verräts mir ein paar Tips zum Bootsangeln.....auf Süßwasserräuber|rolleyes


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
hier die neuste Liste


*Bootsaufteilung für den 18.11*

*Boot 1.*
"Kuschelboot" Bellboater und Freundin
*Boot 2.* 
"nordsüdboot" hornhechteutin + Prominenz mit Freundin
*Boot 3.*"binganzfreidlichboot" 
Keule1988 + Kumpel
*Boot 4*.
"spielboot" the gamefischer ( entweder es findet sich noch einer oder die Pominenz fährt allein und ich mach auf Boot 6 den Guide 


Eigens Boot
Stokker



*Booteinteilung für den 2.12*
*Boot 1 "Arbeiterboot"*
hornhechteutin + Schwarzwusel
*Boot 2  "JungDynamischErfolglos*"
Djoerni und Torsk
*Boot 3 "Wrestlemania"*
de Michi + MichaelB
*Boot 4 "dafälltmirnichtzuein Boot "*
*1 Platz ist hier noch frei * + AndreL 
*Boot 5 "Oldschool Boot"*
Sunny und Knute 
*Boot 6 " Bühnenboot "*Malte + theactor

Da den Terminen kommen jeweils die Selbstfahrer dazu . Die bekommen noch meine HandyNr. wegen Absprache |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## dat_geit (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Oh Micha auch schon wach.

Na ja, dann mal bis später mach mich jetzt fertig....nee stimmt nicht das macht nachher schon der HNO........|uhoh:

Micha, komm nachher mal per Tel. durch.

Andy


----------



## dat_geit (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Ach ja betrachte mich doch schon mal bei geringer Welle als eigenes Boot und ansonsten würde ich auf Spielboot dazu steigen in Pelzerhaken.:vik:


----------



## Bellyboater (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Hallo Micha,

anscheinend ist meine Nachbestellung von nochmals 25 Wattis untergegangen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin,


Bellyboater schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> anscheinend ist meine Nachbestellung von nochmals 25 Wattis untergegangen.


Sorry , werde ich um 9 Uhr gleich nachordern . So eine schlechte orga hab ich noch nie hingelegt sorry 

Micha


----------



## knutemann (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Und vergess bitte die Bestellung der Ratte nicht|supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


knutemann schrieb:


> Und vergess bitte die Bestellung der Ratte nicht|supergri



hab ich doch gestern gemacht |supergri und 
@Bellyboater
erledigt |supergri|supergri

Micha


----------



## raubangler (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> ....
> @gründler
> da gibt es 2 . Eine im Binnengewässer für kleine Boote und da mußte bis unter die Brücke (ca.100-150m) rudern erst dann darfste den Motor anwerfen , koste nichts . die 2 liegt ca 300m vom Angelladen weg und ist bei dem Fischerbooten . Die Kostet was und Jens hat einen Schlüssel dafür . Rufe ihn einfach mal an Angeltreff Neustadt 04561-395991 und sage ihm das Du beim AB Treffen von mir teilnimmst dann klappt es auch mit den Schwiegertöchtern
> ...



Nicht das jemand auf die Idee kommt, da jetzt zu einem anderen Termin hinzufahren....
Ich stand vor dieser Slippe und auf der angeschlagenen Telefonnummer der Fischer war niemand erreichbar.
Aber der Angelladen gegenüber war erreichbar und die hatten nach eigener Aussage auch einen Schlüssel.
Den dürften sie aber niiieeemals rausrücken, egal, wieviel Geld ich dafür bieten würde.
Würde sonst angeblich Ärger mit den Fischern geben.

Ich bin dann in den Yachthafen gedüst und habe bei der ganzen Aktion 1 1/2 Stunden verloren.
So sauer, wie auf den Typen aus dem Angelladen, war ich vorher und nachher selten.

Ansonsten bin ich am 2.12. bei Schönwetter mit Boot dabei.
Nicht das ich so empfindlich wäre, aber ich habe Kinder an Bord. Ich slippe dann in der Werft oder im Yachthafen.


----------



## knutemann (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> hab ich doch gestern gemacht |supergri
> Micha


Schit, hab ich wohl überlesen#c Naja, das Alter halt|supergri


----------



## gründler (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Na dann mal Danke,versprechen kann Ich noch nix,aber wenn es Zeitlich past werde Ich mit Bruderherz gerne Anrücken.Aber nen Fliesenfachbetrieb läßt einem nicht immer die Zeit die Mann gerne hätte.Aber sollte es passen,schlagen wir gern auf.

@dat geit
Wenn Du was wissen möchtest oder Fragen hast PN an mich und Ich versuche Dir euch zu helfen#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Micha !! Das ist ja super das noch ein Platz frei ist.... ich hätte den auch gerne 25 Wattis.... die Tips die Du noch geben willst mit dem Angelgeschirr finde ich gut...


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Micha!

Für mich bitte auch 25 Wattis als Notration falls die Brötchen knapp werden sollten :q


----------



## knutemann (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Haste jetzt schon so nenn Speiseplan wie meine Bootsratte#cDer gehts justamente nicht so gut, muss wohl die Verdauung sein|supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
hier die neuste Wattibestellliste :q
Wattibestellliste :
Malte 25 Wattis 2.12
Torsk Ni 25 Wattis 2.12
Schwarzwusel 2.12
knute´s bootsratte 25 Wattis 2.12 
de Michi 25 Wattis 2.12
MichaelB 25 Wattis 2.12
knutemann  25 Wattis 2.12
djoerni 50 Wattis 2.12
hornhechteutin 25 Wattis 18.11 u. 2.12
bellyboater 50 Wattis 18.11
Stokker 100 Wattis 18.11

Datum blau wird noch bestellt
Datum  rot ist bestellt

Das mit den Farben mache ich um *a*. nicht schon wieder den Überblick zu verlieren :q:q
*b*. damit ich Jens nicht nicht ständig nerve . Wenn es Wattis gibt , davon geht er aus kriegen wir als Gruppe auf jeden Fall unsere |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin , 
was der Wal aus Eutin nicht im Kopp hat muß er in den Fingern haben |supergri
Wir haben für den *18.11 und den 2.12 noch jeweils einen Platz *frei wer also mitmöchte darf sich gerne melde |supergri .

Übrigens , die Boote sind bei richtiger Handhabung so sicher das ich persönlich bei O4 also für die Bucht auflandigen Wind ohne Bedenken noch rausfahre . Außerdem haben die Boote einen Regenschutz am Bug den wir aufklappen können bei Regen oder bei Fahrt damit die Bootsjungen nicht naß werden ( damit sie trocken sind um die Fische für uns zu putzen |supergri )

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Stokker (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Ach ja betrachte mich doch schon mal bei geringer Welle als eigenes Boot und ansonsten würde ich auf Spielboot dazu steigen in Pelzerhaken.:vik:


 

Waldi und ich werden auch von Pelzerhaken rausfahren.
Wollen wir uns dort treffen ??


----------



## Stokker (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Wo steigt man da eigentlich ins Schlauchboot ? Wir waren noch nie dort....


----------



## dat_geit (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Hi Chris,
ich würde vermutlich so gegen 08.00 Uhr dort sein.
Ich schätze mal so 1,5 Stunden von Wedel bis vort Ort.

Gerne fahre ich mit euch zusammen.

Hatte auch schon das Klinikum vor Augen, wegen des kurzen Weges mit Boot und Ausrüstung.

Wenn wir allerdings mit 2 Booten da sind, kann ja immer mal jemand ein Auge auf die Sachen am Strand hat.

Andy


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
gut das ich nochmal nachgefragt habe . Boot 4 am 2.12 ist komplett frei geworden somit haben wir für den *2.12 * *2 Plätze frei*
Hier die neuste Liste :


*Bootsaufteilung für den 18.11*

*Boot 1.*
"Kuschelboot" Bellboater und Freundin
*Boot 2.* 
"nordsüdboot" hornhechteutin + Prominenz mit Freundin
*Boot 3.*"binganzfreidlichboot" 
Keule1988 + Kumpel
*Boot 4*."spielboot" 
the gamefischer + Fliegenlandeplatz dat_geit 


Eigens Boot
Stokker



*Booteinteilung für den 2.12*
*Boot 1 "Arbeiterboot"*
hornhechteutin + Schwarzwusel
*Boot 2  "JungDynamischErfolglos*"
Djoerni und Torsk
*Boot 3 "Wrestlemania"*
de Michi + MichaelB
*Boot 4 *
*2 Platz ist hier noch frei * 
*Boot 5 "Oldschool Boot"*
Sunny und Knute 
*Boot 6 " Bühnenboot "*
Malte + theactor

Da den Terminen kommen jeweils die Selbstfahrer dazu . Die bekommen noch meine HandyNr. wegen Absprache |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Malte (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin, 
 seh ich das jetzt richtig, ich fahre am 2.12. mit theactor in einem Boot raus, oder ist das ein anderer Malte?!

Ach ja 25 Wattis bräuchte ich auch noch wenn´s noch möglich ist!


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


Malte schrieb:


> Moin,
> seh ich das jetzt richtig, ich fahre am 2.12. mit theactor in einem Boot raus, oder ist das ein anderer Malte?!
> 
> Ach ja 25 Wattis bräuchte ich auch noch wenn´s noch möglich ist!


jupp Du fährst mit unserem Starschauspieler bekannt aus TV und Bühne , ein Belly Boot Verückter und nettem Kerl raus |supergri|supergri und das mit den Wattis geht klar 

@all 
die Bootseinteilung ist nicht zwingend sonder soll mir nur die Orga erleichtern damit ich weiß wie viele Boote wir brauchen und kann gerne noch umgemodelt werden . Hoffe aber das ich die richtigen zusammen gepackt habe oder sind auf den Boote welche bei dem nicht mindestens einer schonmal mit den Kleinbooten unterwegs war ? 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Malte (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Alles klar, dann freue ich mich schon ein paar Boardis kennen zu lernen!
Bootsbezahlung vor Ort, oder wie schaut das aus?

PS: Kommt einer aus der Nähe von Flensburg oder wohnt einer auf dem Weg? Alleine fahren ist immer so öde! |rolleyes


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin


Malte schrieb:


> Bootsbezahlung vor Ort, oder wie schaut das aus?


genau so wir bezahlen die Boote nach der Tour nur den Perso bitte als Kaution nicht vergessen 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## dat_geit (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Da wird man doch glatt ignoriert von dem Süßwasserpiraten in Eutin#d|kopfkrat|supergri|supergri|supergri

Hallo ich bin auch dabei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Danke.


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


dat_geit schrieb:


> Da wird man doch glatt ignoriert von dem Süßwasserpiraten in Eutin#d|kopfkrat|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Hallo ich bin auch dabei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Danke.


DUUUUU Landeplatz von künstliche Fliegen läufst unter fernerliefen |supergri|supergri . Enweder mit Schlauchi oder als Bootsjunge der weil er später kommt ALLE Boote schruppen mußt #6|supergri

Micha


----------



## dat_geit (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Na klar sicher, wer soll euch denn helfen:

- was zu fangen
- Fisch zu finden
- Ne Passage bei Windstärke 12 festzulegen

usw........|bla::m

Ach ja, wenn ich mich mit meinem eigenen Fischtrawler komme, dann brauch ich dich eher zum Fische tragen|supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin,


dat_geit schrieb:


> Ach ja, wenn ich mich mit meinem eigenen Fischtrawler komme, dann brauch ich dich eher zum Fische tragen|supergri


dafür haste doch Deine Kiddis bei Socke und Teddy abgegeben damit sie trainiert sind nach dem 6 Std Gassi gehen |supergri|supergri

Micha , der sich auf die Touren freut wie König von Schnee |supergri


----------



## dat_geit (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Stimmt auch wieder.....#h

dat_geit los.|bigeyes


----------



## knutemann (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Außerdem haben die Boote einen Regenschutz am Bug den wir aufklappen können bei Regen oder bei Fahrt damit die Bootsjungen nicht naß werden ( damit sie trocken sind um die Fische für uns zu putzen |supergri )


Erzähl das mal am Montag meiner Bootsratte|bla: (wahrscheinlich Montag wieder online, da er zu Hause nicht an den Rechner darf#d)
Alter Falter, watt freu ich mich auf die Tour#6


----------



## djoerni (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

lass das mit der einteilung mal so. muss ja schliesslich kais wobbler versenken...|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Djoeni!

Alles Gute zum 1000sensten!!!!!!
Meine Ultraspezialimportwobbler sind antihaftbeschichtet, 
die bleiben nicht am Boden kleben :q Nur in Fischmäulern ü 55cm


----------



## djoerni (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

yo danke! werde dir schon zeigen in was die überall hängenbleiben können|supergri


----------



## knutemann (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Djoeni!
> 
> Alles Gute zum 1000sensten!!!!!!


Schließ ich mich mal so an#6
Ansonsten Herr Räuber Mod Djoeni wird mit nemm harten rrrrrr dazwischen geschrieben|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Regen, Rute, Räuber, Rallig, Rasenmäher, Rot, Radeberger ok funktioniert wieder :q


----------



## djoerni (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

hast du schmerzen? oder ist das mal wieder ostseeentzug?:q


----------



## Stokker (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



			
				djoerni;182401oder ist das mal wieder ostseeentzug?:q[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Ostseeentzug ist eine schwerwiegende Angelegenheit.Ich für meinen Teil , leide manchmal ganz schlimm darunter.|bigeyes:c|uhoh:
> 
> Dann bohre ich bei meinem Finanzminister nach, und gönne mir dann mal einen Zug Ostseeluft ( eine Woche). Ist ja schliesslich soooooo erholsam und gibt nebenbei noch dem Ar... eine gesunde Gesichtsfarbe.#6
> 
> ...


----------



## djoerni (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

ja, ja ich weiß! deswegen frag ich ja. nicht das wir uns ernsthafte sorgen um ihn machen müssen...


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


djoerni schrieb:


> ja, ja ich weiß! deswegen frag ich ja. nicht das wir uns ernsthafte sorgen um ihn machen müssen...



würde sagen jaaaaaaaaaaa :q . Wollen wir nicht sammeln für unseren MOD :q ? Jeder bringt ne leere Flasche mit die wir dann mit Ostseewasser füllen in dem wahlweise Heringsschuppen, Dorschblut, Dorsch******* :q oder Wattis schwimmen ? :q:q:q:q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Ihr seit so gut zu mir :q

Aber wenn ich mal so zurückdenke sind das letzte Mal 
glaub ich im August gewesen, dass ist schon arg...


----------



## RIBAK61 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Ich habe mir vorgenommen nächste Woche auch nach Neustadt angeln zu fahren. 
Das Boot ist auch schon reserviert.
Da ich aber das erste mal da angeln werde, hätte ich eine Frage:
Das Boot hat 5 PS. Bis zur welchen Windstärke dürfte ich mit diesem Boot raus aufs Meer??Ich habe mich bereits über die Windstärke informiert und diese wird zwischen 16 und 20 Knoten betragen. Gibts denn da auch irgendeine Grenze, ab der man nicht mehr aufs Meer raus darf??
Danke im voraus.


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


RIBAK61 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vorgenommen nächste Woche auch nach Neustadt angeln zu fahren.
> Das Boot ist auch schon reserviert.
> Da ich aber das erste mal da angeln werde, hätte ich eine Frage:
> Das Boot hat 5 PS. Bis zur welchen Windstärke dürfte ich mit diesem Boot raus aufs Meer??Ich habe mich bereits über die Windstärke informiert und diese wird zwischen 16 und 20 Knoten betragen. Gibts denn da auch irgendeine Grenze, ab der man nicht mehr aufs Meer raus darf??
> Danke im voraus.



Kommt immer auf die Windrichtung an . West ist gar kein Problem da Ablandig und weit raus muß man eh nicht . Die Fische stehen zur Zeit bei 10 bis 14 m Wassertiefe . Bei Ost mach ich persönlich erst bei Windstärken um 4-5 Gedanken ist aber Erfahrungssache . Ich bis sehr oft mit den Booten unterwegs und kann sie recht gut einschätzen und mich auch :q .Für mich persönlich gilt : muß ich ständig beim angeln sitzen bringt es mir kein Spaß und die Drift ist dann nicht ohne . Das gleiche gilt wenn ich Pilker über 100g benutzen muß um auf Grund zu kommen . Ansonsten verlasse ich mich auf mein Bauchometer (F1 haben ein Popometer ich ein Bauchometer |supergri ). Hab ich ein ungutes Gefühl im Bauch und ich meine nicht Seekrank :q , dann fahre ich wieder rein . Hab nur ein Leben das ich nicht riskiere .
Grundsätzlich brauchste Dir keine Gedanken machen , darum kümmert Jens sich . Wenn der sagt , geht nicht dann geht es nicht , da ist er mege Gewissenhaft 
Schreib mal wann Du raus fährts , schließe mich vielleicht an um mal wieder zu testen :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## RIBAK61 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Kommt immer auf die Windrichtung an . West ist gar kein Problem da Ablandig und weit raus muß man eh nicht . Die Fische stehen zur Zeit bei 10 bis 14 m Wassertiefe . Bei Ost mach ich persönlich erst bei Windstärken um 4-5 Gedanken ist aber Erfahrungssache . Ich bis sehr oft mit den Booten unterwegs und kann sie recht gut einschätzen und mich auch :q .Für mich persönlich gilt : muß ich ständig beim angeln sitzen bringt es mir kein Spaß und die Drift ist dann nicht ohne . Das gleiche gilt wenn ich Pilker über 100g benutzen muß um auf Grund zu kommen . Ansonsten verlasse ich mich auf mein Bauchometer (F1 haben ein Popometer ich ein Bauchometer |supergri ). Hab ich ein ungutes Gefühl im Bauch und ich meine nicht Seekrank :q , dann fahre ich wieder rein . Hab nur ein Leben das ich nicht riskiere .
> ...


 

Ok Danke für die Info#6.
Am 16.11. fahren wir mit 6 Personen in zwei Booten raus. Das Boot haben wir bei "Angeltreff" Schiffbrücke 9
23730 Neustadt in Holstein gemietet.
Kannst du mir vielleicht auch eine gute Stelle zum angeln sagen, wo der Dorsch oft vorkommt?
Welche Fischarten sind da denn auch noch vorzufinden? |supergri
Viele Grüße


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


RIBAK61 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir vielleicht auch eine gute Stelle zum angeln sagen, wo der Dorsch oft vorkommt?
> Welche Fischarten sind da denn auch noch vorzufinden? |supergri
> Viele Grüße



Ich fange meist an der Untiefentonne von Pelzerhagen meine Dorsche . Das ist meine Hauptstelle wo Du Dorsche, Platte ,Heringe ( Heringsvorfach auf keine Fall vergessen )und Wittlinge fangen kannst . In welchen Tiefen sie stehen ist unterschiedlich würde aber flach anfangen . Das bringt mich auf eine andere Stelle , das Klinikum . Das ist da gro0e Gebäunde wenn Du in Richtung Pelzerhagen fährst ca. 200-300 m vo der Hafenausfahrt weg . Versuche da mal auf 6-8m Dein Glück und wenn Du hast , schleppe in der Tiefe bis zur Untiefentonne . Das sind so die Stellen die ich befische und hoffe ich konnet Euch helfen :q . Wenn Du weitere Fragen hast her damit . Beantworte sie nach besten Wissen und Gewissen :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Svenno 02 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Es gibt aber auch noch ein Wrack rechts beim Rausfahren vom Hafen.
Dieser Platz liegt in 19 Metern Tiefe. Es werden dort ganzjährig Dorsche gefangen.
Heringe stehen auch meistens dort und Wittlinge.
Um den Platz besser zu erreichen kann ich dir mal die Koordinaten geben und zwar:

N54°03.41´-E10°48.20´

würde ich auch umbedingt mal ausprobieren.Dort habe ich auch schon sehr gut Im Herbst gefangen.Außerdem fangen die Leute vom kleinen Boot von Dahme bis Niendorf in letzter Zeit sehr gut, 10-30 Stück Dorsche können da drin sein und bis 65cm meinte mein Bekannter aus Timmendorf,also ich wünsche dir mal Petri heil und berichte mal!


----------



## Stokker (11. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> würde ich auch umbedingt mal ausprobieren.Dort habe ich auch schon sehr gut Im Herbst gefangen.Außerdem fangen die Leute vom kleinen Boot von Dahme bis Niendorf in letzter Zeit sehr gut, 10-30 Stück Dorsche können da drin sein und bis 65cm meinte mein Bekannter aus Timmendorf,also ich wünsche dir mal Petri heil und berichte mal!


 
Ohh jaa,das ist Musik in meinen Ohren.:vik:


----------



## dat_geit (11. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Hat jemand ein GPS dabei????

Ich müsste sonst mal versuchen eines zu bekommen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Hattaaa :q In Farbe mit Seekarten


----------



## Dorschminister (11. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

hattaa auch Farbe ohne Seekarte:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Bin gerade dabei mein GPS mit den "HotSpot" zu füttern und Schlepprouten anzulegen,
vielleicht kommen ja noch Punkte dazu. Ansonsten orientiere ich mich nach den Strukturen.


----------



## Stokker (12. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Okay, Jungs. langsam wir`s ernst. Freitag Nacht sind Waldi und ich auf dem Weg nach OH. Wann treffen wir uns Sonntagmorgen  ? Wir fahren dann von Pelzerhaken dem Tross hinterher und machen Big Meeting auf dem Wasser. Gibt es dort in der Nähe an Land erreichbar eine etwas kleinere Ortschaft mit dem Namen 00 ??Man weiss ja schliessmuskelich ja nie , oder ??


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


Stokker schrieb:


> Okay, Jungs. langsam wir`s ernst. Freitag Nacht sind Waldi und ich auf dem Weg nach OH. Wann treffen wir uns Sonntagmorgen  ? Wir fahren dann von Pelzerhaken dem Tross hinterher und machen Big Meeting auf dem Wasser. Gibt es dort in der Nähe an Land erreichbar eine etwas kleinere Ortschaft mit dem Namen 00 ??Man weiss ja schliessmuskelich ja nie , oder ??


also wir werden um 7 Uhr die Boote übernehmen und würde sagen bis alle aufgerötelt haben wird es 7,30 bis wir an der Hafenausfahrt sind . Ich wollte je nach Wetterlage vom Klinikum bis zur Untiefentonnen schleppen um dann an der Tonne Leo´s und Heringen sowie nach Platte zu verhaften .
Ein Örtchen mit 00 gibt es an der Seebrücke von Pelzerhagen da steht ein DLRG Häuschen mit 00 . Brauchste aber nicht einfach Knobbers mitnehmen das belastet um 10 Uhr nicht und macht satt |supergri und der Kaffee kommt in den Eimer |supergri

Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
für die ersten wird es ja bald Karl Heinz ää ernst |supergri darum hier von mir ein paar Tipps was die Gerätschaften angehen |supergri denn angeln soll Spaß machen und nicht ein umher stolpern auf dem Boot .
Kleidung :
zieht Euch warm an auch wenn es relativ warm ist an Land auf dem Wasser wird es ungemütlicher . Ich empfehle einen Floater der ist besser als ein Thermoanzug und Wasseranweisend . Festes Schuhwerk sind auch wichtig ich selber hab immer meine Arbeitsschuhe an die haben Gripp . Gummistiefel würde ich nicht empfehlen . Die sind selten warm genug und wenn der Fall der Fälle eintreten sollte was wir nicht hoffen wollen sind sie wie Blei an den Füssen nach meiner leidgeprüften Erfahrung vor 25 Jahren .

Angelgerät :
da wir meist nur 2 Angler pro Boot sind würde ich vorschlagen eine Angel zum Pilken mit ca 3m Länge ( wegen Heringsvorfach |supergri) . Wurfgewicht muß jeder selber entscheiden wie schwer er fischen will ich persönlich hab eine Angelrute die zwar mehr Wurfgewicht hat aber sehr weich an der Spitze ist sodas ich jeden Heringsbiss sehen kann . Mehr als 100g Pilker brauchen wir ind der Regel nicht denn dann wenn wir sie brachen könnten ist die Drift so stark das ein angeln von meiner Sicht her ungemütlich ist und auch gefährlich werden kann .
Die 2te Angelruten kann kürzer sein sollte stabil sein um sie als "Totemann Rute " auf Grund nebenbei zu schleppen mit Naturköder auf Platte und Dorschen . Das geht meist klasse und hab so schon ein paar schöne Platte verhaften können .
Pilker wie gesagt reichen welche bis 100g oder bischen höher je nach Geschmack . Grundblei 100g und höher + Plattevorfächer + Buttlöffel wer will würde ich mitnehmen sowie Heringsvorfächer . Die sollten noch da sein jetzt am Sonntag wie es am 2.12 aussieht weiß ich nicht |supergri .

Sonstiges :
Versucht so wenig wie möglich , soviel wie nötig mitzunehmen pro Boot . 1 Kescher reicht muß ja nicht jeder einen dabei haben . 1. Eimer reicht pro Boot ,Fische markieren später sortieren . Mach ich immer so aber nur bei Dorschen/Platte , bei Heringen wird schwesterlich ( Bootsjunge |supergri) ausgenommen und brüderlich aufgeteilt halbe halbe . Auch solltet Ihr überlegen was Ihr sonst mitnehmen wollt und ob es nötig ist den halber Haustand mit zu nehmen . Ein kleiner Rucksack für den Kaffee , Handtuch, Knobber´s oder Stulle  reicht sowie ne kleine Tasche für die Pilker das war´s . 
Ich vertell mal was ich immer dabei hab auf so einer Tour als Anhaltspunkt :
2 Angelruten davon 1 Tele für Grund nimmt wenig Platz weg
1 rechteckigen Eimer wo der Kaffee,Knobber´s, Messer, Müllsäcke für den Fisch und Knüppel in einer Plastiktüte drin sind
1 Ködertasche in der sich 3-5 Plastikboxen befinden mit Pilkern e.t.c
1 Kescher
das war´s mehr nicht . Letztentlich muß jede Bootsbesatzung selber wissen was sie macht . Sind alles nur Tipps von mir und glaubt mir , es ist nicht spaßig wenn der Fußboden vollgestellt ist |supergri .
So ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## sunny (12. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

@knutemann

Wie nennst du mich? Bootsratte |gr:. Holi Moli, dat gibt Backenfutter, wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen |supergri.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (12. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Danke Micha... dat ist doch schon mal ein Anhaltspunkt... aber so wie ich mich kenne vergesse ich sowieso die Hälfte Zuhause..|kopfkrat


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Danke Micha... dat ist doch schon mal ein Anhaltspunkt... aber so wie ich mich kenne vergesse ich sowieso die Hälfte Zuhause..|kopfkrat



bischen hab ich ja auch noch dabei |supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Schwarzwusel (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> bischen hab ich ja auch noch dabei |supergri|supergri|supergri


Das beruht mich ungemein..... :q hoffendlich ist es bald soweit... es fängt langsam an zu Krippeln


----------



## Stokker (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> für die ersten wird es ja bald Karl Heinz ää ernst |supergri darum hier von mir ein paar Tipps was die Gerätschaften angehen |supergri denn angeln soll Spaß machen und nicht ein umher stolpern auf dem Boot .
> Kleidung :
> zieht Euch warm an auch wenn es relativ warm ist an Land auf dem Wasser wird es ungemütlicher . Ich empfehle einen Floater der ist besser als ein Thermoanzug und Wasseranweisend . Festes Schuhwerk sind auch wichtig ich selber hab immer meine Arbeitsschuhe an die haben Gripp . Gummistiefel würde ich nicht empfehlen . Die sind selten warm genug und wenn der Fall der Fälle eintreten sollte was wir nicht hoffen wollen sind sie wie Blei an den Füssen nach meiner leidgeprüften Erfahrung vor 25 Jahren .
> ...


 
Naja, soooo  wenig sollte man vieleicht auch nicht mitnehmen.
Ich habe mir jetzt eine Stange für den Ankerball gebastelt. Das Ding nimmt Platz, dann der Ball, Anker, Seil, Echolot, extra E-Motor zum schleppen mit Batterie,Werkzeug, Notraketen etc. Da kommt schon einiges zusammen, wenn man den ganzen Tag auf dem Wasser sein will...


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


Stokker schrieb:


> Naja, soooo  wenig sollte man vieleicht auch nicht mitnehmen.
> Ich habe mir jetzt eine Stange für den Ankerball gebastelt. Das Ding nimmt Platz, dann der Ball, Anker, Seil, Echolot, extra E-Motor zum schleppen mit Batterie,Werkzeug, Notraketen etc. Da kommt schon einiges zusammen, wenn man den ganzen Tag auf dem Wasser sein will...


Werkzeug,Notraketen etc sind schon im Boot , Echolot sowieso :q . E-Motor zum schleppen den wirste auf der Ostsee nicht brauchen , zu schwach , wir schleppen mit dem 5 PS Motor und Wobblern da geht guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttttttttttttt :vik::vik::vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
Leute freut Euch auf Sonntag :q . Hab gerade mal bei Wetter Online geschaut . Es ist W3 ,warm 5-6 Grad und bewölkt angesagt , also das richtige Angelwetter für uns :vik Schwaben Thomas ausgenommen der braucht Sonne und Wärme :q) 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Jajaja......................


----------



## HD4ever (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

diesen Sonntag nun ???
18.11. ? |bla:
das ist doch gut ... i*ch hab ZEIT  :m
*denke ich bin mit meiner Orkney mit dabei ....
muß nur mal gucken wieder wegen slippen in Neustadt |uhoh:
sonst komme ich von Grömitz aus runter geschüsselt ....


----------



## Stokker (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> Leute freut Euch auf Sonntag :q . Hab gerade mal bei Wetter Online geschaut . Es ist W3 ,warm 5-6 Grad und bewölkt angesagt , also das richtige Angelwetter für uns :vik Schwaben Thomas ausgenommen der braucht Sonne und Wärme :q)
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht das wir uns einen Sonnenbrand holen....:m


----------



## HD4ever (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

steht da schon was mit kulinarischem Abschluß nach der Tour ???
wir hatten letztes mal einen Camping-Gaskocher im EInsatz um nen riesen Topf Erbsensuppe für die hungrigen zu erhitzen !
war eigendlich ne gute Aktion, aber bei so vielen ist mein kleiner Kocher wahrscheinlich überfordert .... |uhoh:
denke da müßte dann schon nen 2-flammiger ran und ne 5 Kg Gasbuddel ..... 
war letztens auf jeden Fall ein schöner Abschluß des Angeltages ... wäre ja vielleicht noch ne Idee ? |kopfkrat


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin Jörg,
keine schlechte Idee aber Kocher am Hafen ? Nöööööö zu kalt  :q:q . Gibt da aber direkt am Hafen 20 m vom Bootsanleger ne gemütliche Kneipe hab ich mir von Uschi und Achim sagen lassen , da könnten wir ja hingehen :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## HD4ever (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

ah so ... auch ne Idee ...
aber ich fand das grade nett - dann ne heiße Erbsensuppe, die wärmt dann ja  :m
ok - können ja ggf dort dann mal einkehren zum Aufwärmen und und und .....


----------



## Bellyboater (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Ich pack mal vorsichtshalber ne Kiste Bier in meinen Kofferraum. Da können wir ja hinterher vielleicht ein Tässchen zusammen trinken.

Ach ja, bezüglich des Keschers. Ich habe nur einen großen Watkescher. Geht der auch fürs Boot?


----------



## Stokker (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Die Erbsensuppe könnten wir zwischendurch gebrauchen. Gibt es nicht in Pelzerhaken etwas am Strand wo wir dieses nette Geköchel schlürfen könnten??
Eine heisse Erbsensuppe ist schon was feines...


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


Stokker schrieb:


> Die Erbsensuppe könnten wir zwischendurch gebrauchen. Gibt es nicht in Pelzerhaken etwas am Strand wo wir dieses nette Geköchel schlürfen könnten??
> Eine heisse Erbsensuppe ist schon was feines...



kann ich leider nicht sagen mach mich aber noch schlau bis Sonntag . Kann sein das die Kneipe bekannt aus TV " Die Küstenwache " auf hat . Aber ist Nachsaison , da klappen wir hier die Bürgersteige hoch 

Micha


----------



## Uschi+Achim (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin Jörg,
> keine schlechte Idee aber Kocher am Hafen ? Nöööööö zu kalt  :q:q . Gibt da aber direkt am Hafen 20 m vom Bootsanleger ne gemütliche Kneipe hab ich mir von Uschi und Achim sagen lassen , da könnten wir ja hingehen :q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael


 Michael hat recht, in Neustadt gibts ein super Brauhaus mit lecker Essen und Trinken. Mollig warm ist es dort auch.

Gerade ist unser Bericht über die Ausfahrt mit Michael am 2.11.07 fertig geworden, Guckst du hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=113729

War ne SUPER Sache!!! :vik:

Dort findet ihr auch den Link zum Brauhaus und einige weitere Tips.

Das wichtigste ist aber: *Immer schön hinter Michael herfahren, er führt euch zum Fisch!* #6

Viel Spaß bei eurer Bootstour und reichlich Fisch wünschen Euch

Uschi + Achim


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
hab den Bericht gerade gelesen Uschi , wieder einmal SUPPPPPERRRRRRRRRRR :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## HD4ever (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



Uschi+Achim schrieb:


> *Immer schön hinter Michael herfahren, er führt euch zum Fisch!* #6



Als ortsunkundiger werd ich ihn *nicht* aus den Augen lassen :q


----------



## knutemann (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



Uschi+Achim schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist aber: *Immer schön hinter Michael herfahren, er führt euch zum Fisch!* #6


Wenn dem so nicht ist, weiß er ja, was früher mit solchen Leuten passierte
*Kielholen und dann jibbets noch die neunschwänzige Katze*:vik:
Knutemann
Kaleu des Oldschool- Bootes#6


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin,


knutemann schrieb:


> *Kielholen und dann jibbets noch die neunschwänzige Katze*:vik:
> Knutemann
> Kaleu des Oldschool- Bootes#6



pöööööööööööööööööööööööö was willste mit der Katze ? Ich hab ne Socke und einen Teddy:vik: . Die bring ich mit dann kannste auf dem Boot überjörnien ää wintern  :q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## djoerni (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> pöööööööööööööööööööööööö was willste mit der Katze ? Ich hab ne Socke und einen Teddy:vik: . Die bring ich mit dann kannste auf dem Boot überjörnien ää wintern  :q:q:q
> ...




so nicht! will mit solchen anspielungen nix zu tun haben! und söckchen und das andere kuscheltier sind ja so groß das sie knute im stand ins gesicht spucken können|uhoh::q


----------



## Karsten01 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Jungs,
am 18sten fahr ich auch raus(Slippe Neustadt Brücke).Sind bei Euch auch ein paar Schlauchifahrer dabei,die von da aus starten?Ich meine nur,daß ich dann sehr früh angetantzt komme(wegen Aufpumpen usw.)Wollen uns dann ja nicht in die Quere kommen:vik:
Ich wünsch Euch viiiiiiiiel Spaß und nen digges Petri an diesem Tag.

P.S. Ich hab mein Foddoabberat dabei und werd Euch aus der Ferne beobachten


Gruß Karsten#h


----------



## Bellyboater (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

@ Micha

meinst du wirklich, das wir uns schon um 7Uhr treffen wollen? Ist doch noch dunkel um die Uhrzeit?

p.s. Geht ein Watkescher auch fürs Boot?


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


Bellyboater schrieb:


> @ Micha
> 
> meinst du wirklich, das wir uns schon um 7Uhr treffen wollen? Ist doch noch dunkel um die Uhrzeit?
> 
> p.s. Geht ein Watkescher auch fürs Boot?


jupp was meinste wie lange es dauert bis alle ihre Sachen verstaut haben und meine Rede die ich ausgearbeitet habe 18ten Länge geht so am 2.12 sehr sehr lang :q ) bis die gehalten ist das dauert . Vor 7,30 Uhr werden wir nicht fertig sein zu rausfahren :q .
Watkescher müßte gehen hast dann halt weniger Platz zum Kuscheln mit Deiner Regierung :q . Ach ja die Reichweite des Kescher´s sollte ausreichen :q .

@Karsten01
warum schließt Du Dich nicht uns an . Sind ja eh ein paar Selbstfahrer dabei und zusammen auf der Ostsee Dorschi ärgern bringt doch auch Spaß :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Karsten01 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Micha,
schließ mich Euch sehr gerne  an.Es geht aber wirklich nur um die Slippe.Wenn dort 3-4 Schlauchis zeitgleich antreffen,wirds eng:qdeswegen mein 
Vorschlag in meinem Vorpost früher zu erscheinen!
Ich freu mich auf Euch
|wavey:Karsten


----------



## Stokker (14. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



Karsten01 schrieb:


> Micha,
> schließ mich Euch sehr gerne an.Es geht aber wirklich nur um die Slippe.Wenn dort 3-4 Schlauchis zeitgleich antreffen,wirds eng:qdeswegen mein
> Vorschlag in meinem Vorpost früher zu erscheinen!
> Ich freu mich auf Euch
> |wavey:Karsten


 
Hi Karsten , soweit ich es mitbekommen habe fahren wir doch sowieso Richtung Pelzerhaken. Da kannst du dein Schlauchboot doch auch dort aufbauen.
Ich kenne mich da zwar noch nicht aus, aber es wird dort schon einen Weg zum Strand geben, und um 7 Uhr wollen Waldi und ich da sein und fangen  an den Einbaum klar zu machen....


----------



## Bellyboater (15. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Nur mal so eine Frage am Rande, wo kann man denn parken?


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


Bellyboater schrieb:


> Nur mal so eine Frage am Rande, wo kann man denn parken?


genau das ist neben den klassen Boote der 2te Hit :q , direkt neben den Booten . Mit einer Stippe kommste von den Booten direkt zum Auto :q ok nicht ganz sind ca 10m :q:q.

Hier mal die Wegbeschreibung für alle die noch nicht da waren :q( gibt es überhaupt noch welche |rolleyes:q)

Von der A1 aus Richtung HH kommend fahrt Ihr die erste Möglichkeit nach Neustadt ab , ist die Abfahrt nach der Raststätte auf der A1 . Dann fahrt Ihr immer gerade aus an McDoof ( rechte Seite )vorbei an der Polizei ( linke Seite ) , dann über die Brücke am Hafen ( da seht Ihr auch schon rechts die Boote im Wasser |supergri)scharf rechts fahren und dann gleich auf dem Parkstreifen parken . Rechts sind dann die Boote und links ein wenig durch den Baucontainer versteckt ist der Angeltreff Neustadt . Ich mach es mal ganz einfach zumal sehr viele meine Handy Nr. schon haben heir für den Rest 01702924724

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Malte (15. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> genau das ist neben den klassen Boote der 2te Hit :q , direkt neben den Booten . Mit einer Stippe kommste von den Booten direkt zum Auto :q ok nicht ganz sind ca 10m :q:q.
> 
> ...


Ja ich!

Wie sieht das denn aus. Gibts da ne Möglichkeit, das ich die Fische (wenn ich den welche fange |uhoh vor Ort filitieren kann?


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


Malte schrieb:


> Ja ich!
> 
> Wie sieht das denn aus. Gibts da ne Möglichkeit, das ich die Fische (wenn ich den welche fange |uhoh vor Ort filitieren kann?



würde ich nicht machen . Im Hafen geht es nicht und auf der See mit/auf dem Kleinboot filitieren  ist ein Risiko Stichwort Welle . Kannst ja für alle Fälle ein Brett mitnehmen und wenn Du glaubst es geht versuch Dein Glück , die Möwen werden es Dir danken :q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Malte (15. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Na gut ich dachte da gibts vllt. ne Möglichkeit im Hafen, oder so!

Aber wenn nicht dann nicht!


----------



## Stokker (15. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Ich habe das mal im Sand vom Weissenhäuser Strand gemacht.Mit Meerwasser auswaschen reicht, dachte ich. Meine Frau hat mich wegen der Sandkörner im Filet fast gebraten...|kopfkrat


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
 Boot 4 am 2.12 hat sich einer gemeldet . Somit haben wir für den *2.12 * *1 Platz frei*
Hier die neuste Liste :


*Bootsaufteilung für den 18.11*

*Boot 1.*
"Kuschelboot" Bellboater und Freundin
*Boot 2.* 
"nordsüdboot" hornhechteutin + Prominenz mit Freundin
*Boot 3.*"binganzfreidlichboot" 
Keule1988 + Kumpel
*Boot 4*."spielboot" 
Dorsch Schnappi + Fliegenlandeplatz dat_geit 


Eigenes Boot
Stokker
HD4ever (samt 2 Kollegen)



*Booteinteilung für den 2.12*
*Boot 1 "Arbeiterboot"*
hornhechteutin + Schwarzwusel
*Boot 2  "JungDynamischErfolglos*"
Djoerni und Torsk
*Boot 3 "Wrestlemania"*
de Michi + MichaelB
*Boot 4 *
Der_Glücklose * 1 Platz ist hier noch frei * 
*Boot 5 "Oldschool Boot"*
Sunny und Knute 
*Boot 6 " Bühnenboot "*
Malte + theactor



Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## HD4ever (15. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> *Bootsaufteilung für den 18.11*
> 
> *Boot 1.*
> "Kuschelboot" Bellboater und Freundin
> ...



+ eigenes Boot 
HD4ever (samt 2 Kollegen) .... :m


----------



## Stokker (15. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Dat jibt `ne flotte Flotte...


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


Stokker schrieb:


> Dat jibt `ne flotte Flotte...



auf jeden Fall , watt freu ich mich schon auf Sonntag und solange es keine Junge Hunde regenet und die Ostsee zufriert fahren wir raus :q 

@ 18.11 Fahrer
kann jetzt das Geheimnis mit der Prominenz aufdecken . Dok also Martin kommt mit und Amazone also Melanie vielleicht auch :q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## HD4ever (15. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

hört sich doch gut an ... :m


----------



## Stokker (15. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Schön den " Boss" mal kennenzulernen  :m


----------



## Schl@chter (15. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin werde eventuell auch mit eignem Boot zustossen werde ich Samstag entscheiden


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin,


Schl@chter schrieb:


> Moin werde eventuell auch mit eignem Boot zustossen werde ich Samstag entscheiden


super die Armada wächst :vik::q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Der_Glücklose (15. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Hi #h

hornhechteutin

denk bitte daran das es erstmal eine Anfrage war  versuche dir aber schnellstmöglich Bescheid zu geben :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi #h
> 
> hornhechteutin
> 
> denk bitte daran das es erstmal eine Anfrage war  versuche dir aber schnellstmöglich Bescheid zu geben :m



klar hatte ich auch so aufgefasst :q , nur wenn ich es nicht gleich eintrage dann vergesse ich Ü40 alter Wal aus Eutin es so schnell :q:q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
hier die Wettervorhersage für den 18.11.08 laut Wetteronline 

Bewölkt , leichte Schauer möglich , 3-8 Grad *WARM*|supergri|supergri O2 morgens  bis SO3 Nachmittag .

Werden also ne schöne Drift( anlandig bis quer ab also OPTIMAL ) haben mit bischen Welle watt freu ich mich schon auf Sonntag |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (16. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Hallo,
ich wäre am 18. nach wie vor gerne mit dabei. Es scheint jedoch so, dass die Mietboote fest belegt sind und dort auch nichts mehr frei ist bzw. wird.:c

Wenn also irgendjemand plant mit eigenem Boot noch teilzunehmen und ein Plätzchen frei hätte, so würde ich gerne mitfahren. Kostenbeteiligung ist selbstverständlich.  Ich bin erreichbar unter: 0151/54823635 :k


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


> Dorsch-Schnappi
> 
> Hallo,
> ich wäre am 18. nach wie vor gerne mit dabei. Es scheint jedoch so, dass die Mietboote fest belegt sind und dort auch nichts mehr frei ist bzw. wird.
> ...



Hat sich erledigt . Dorsch Schnappi fährt an Stelle von the gamefischer mit , der sich bis dato nicht mehr gemeldet hat leider auch nicht auf meine PN geantwortet hat . Da ich ungern auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben möchte weil einer nicht erscheint , habt Ihr hoffentlich dafür Verständnis .
Hier die neuste Wattibestellliste :q
Wattibestellliste :
Malte 25 Wattis 2.12 
Torsk Ni 25 Wattis 2.12 
Schwarzwusel  25 Wattis2.12 
knute´s bootsratte 25 Wattis 2.12 
de Michi 25 Wattis 2.12
MichaelB 25 Wattis 2.12
knutemann  25 Wattis 2.12
djoerni 50 Wattis 2.12
hornhechteutin 25 Wattis 18.11 u. 2.12
bellyboater 50 Wattis 18.11
Stokker 100 Wattis 18.11
Dorsch-Schnappi  18.11
Datum blau wird noch bestellt
Datum  rot ist bestellt

Das mit den Farben mache ich um *a*. nicht schon wieder den Überblick zu verlieren :q:q
*b*. damit ich Jens nicht nicht ständig nerve . Wenn es Wattis gibt , davon geht er aus kriegen wir als Gruppe auf jeden Fall unsere |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (16. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

:vik: D A N K E :vik:


Dann kann ich ja schon mal anfangen, meine (rostigen) Buttlöffel zu polieren. Die sind bis jetzt noch jungfräulich.

Und ab Sonntag dürft Ihr mich dann Butt-Schnappi nennen :q

Ich bin schon ganz heiß. Ich glaub, ich hab Dorsch-Fieber|krank:


----------



## HD4ever (16. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

freut mich Reinhard das es doch noch geklappt hat ! #6
die 3. Auflage machst du dann mit ner neuen AHK .... |supergri


----------



## dat_geit (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

@Horni

Ich sach da hier mal mit allem Bedauern, aber ich muss für den Sonntag leider absagen, da sich bei uns an einem der Gewässer eine Sitaution gebildet hat, die meine Unterstützung verlangt.

Wir machen eine Notfallbelüftung und teilen uns die Aggregatwachen und den restlichen Arbeitseinsatz. Da muß leider das Vergnügen zurück stecken.#c

Aber der bereits eben gesehene Erfolg macht wirklich Mut, dass wir die Lage im Griff haben. Scheiß Algenblüte mittlerweile zu allen Jahreszeiten.......

Petri Heil euch allen und Jammerschade, dass ich als Rosdorfer nicht mit einem Nachbardorfkollegen aus Wrist auf das Wasser kann.........:m


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



dat_geit schrieb:


> ...
> Petri Heil euch allen und Jammerschade, dass ich als Rosdorfer nicht mit einem Nachbardorfkollegen aus Wrist auf das Wasser kann.........:m



Ja, das finde ich auch Jammerschade. Zumal wir ja auch über unser Heimatgewässer die Stör hätten fachsimpeln könnnen.

Das hört sich gar nicht gut an mit der Algenblüte. Ich hoffe, Ihr bekommt das Problem schnell in den Griff.


----------



## nemles (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Ähmmm, mal vorsichtig anfrag....

Is da jetzt ein Plätzchen frei geworden, welches man besetzen könnte?


----------



## nemles (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Juchuuuu,

Grade erfahren, das ich morgen dabei bin.

Schnell Sachen packen. Sehen uns morgen um sieben.










Sch..ß schlaflose Nacht noch vorher....


----------



## HD4ever (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

na dann bis morgen früh ... :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß morgen und ordentlich dicke Fische!


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß morgen und ordentlich dicke Fische!


werde mir Mühe geben das ich die Jungs zum Fisch bringe :q.

@all
sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde aber wir hatten gestern ne kleine Feier  und die Gäste beleiben alle noch bis morgen :q . Was bin ich froh das ich morgen mit Euch zum angeln fahren kann :vik: .Gott sei Dank gibt es aber Telefon und so hat mich  nemles angerufen . Somit konneten wir den Platz von Andy wieder neu besetzten .Das mit Andy tut mir leid kann es verstehen und geht vor . 
Bin heute nicht mehr oder nur noch vielleicht online erreichbar Handy Nr. habt Ihr ja :q:q

Bis morgen dann . Freu mich schon

Micha


----------



## nemles (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> werde mir Mühe geben das ich die Jungs zum Fisch bringe :q.
> 
> ...


 
UI.. Das wird ne dolle Tour. Hoffentlich liest mein Weibchen das nich, sonst muß ich hier bleiben.



bis morgen,
Tom


----------



## knutemann (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß morgen und ordentlich dicke Fische!


Klar, ich auch#h
Nur lasst die Dicken bis in vierzehn Tagen drinn:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

vierzehn.... hmm noch sooo lange :c


----------



## Bellyboater (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

So, ein guter Bekannter von uns kommt noch mit. Zu dritt im Boot ist doch kein Problem, oder?


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Ich glaube das sind 465Trader Boote das geht auch zu dritt, wird halt nicht kalt an Bord


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin,


Bellyboater schrieb:


> So, ein guter Bekannter von uns kommt noch mit. Zu dritt im Boot ist doch kein Problem, oder?


Geht , dann soll der Kuschelfaktor höher sein hab ich gehört #6|supergri|supergri|supergri

Bis morgen früh
Micha


----------



## djoerni (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

wünsche euch morgen viel spaß und dicke fische!

@michael
sag mal hat klüver im winter noch auf? meine so am 2.12.?


----------



## HD4ever (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

hab nochma ne Runde Glühwein organisiert und pack meinen Kocher mit ein ... :m
denke so zum aufwärmen nach nen langen Tag auf dem Wasser ... |bla: bis morgen füh dann! werd nun mal packen gehen .....


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin,


djoerni schrieb:


> wünsche euch morgen viel spaß und dicke fische!
> 
> @michael
> sag mal hat klüver im winter noch auf? meine so am 2.12.?


wenn ich dran denke , Du weißt Ü40 #q|supergri, frag ich morgen mal nach .

Micha


----------



## djoerni (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

wäre ganz schön. oder überfordere ich dich damit?


----------



## Bellyboater (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Soll ich die Bierkiste noch einpacken, oder wird da morgen keiner Bock drauf haben wegen der Temperaturen?


----------



## MichaelB (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin,

viel Spaß/Erfolg/Petri morgen :m

Noch zwei Wochen... dann geht der Papi zum ersten Mal auf´s Boot #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## nemles (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Nähe Boot vier biiddää-.....


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

So...für Bellyboater und mich wird es jetzt Zeit ins Bett zu gehen. Müssen ja morgen fit sein #:

|gutenach
Bis Morgen


----------



## HD4ever (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Soll ich die Bierkiste noch einpacken, oder wird da morgen keiner Bock drauf haben wegen der Temperaturen?



schadet bestimmt nicht !!! #g


----------



## nemles (18. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Wenn ich schon nicht die meisten gefangen habe, 
bin ich zumindest der erste der DANKE sagt.


Micha#6#6#6#6#6#6#6 Supi!!!

War echt ne goile Tour mit echt goilen Leudden.  
Jederzeit wieder. 

Wegen 2.12.ten melde ich mich.


Alle heil zu Hause angekommen?



P.S. Schnappi: Auf der Rückfahrt haben se mich doch tatsache auch geblitzt. 
Hatte 16 drüber. Dürfte nicht allzu wehtun (hoffe ich)


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin!

Na super! Wie waren die Fänge?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Egal wie die Fänge waren, Micha muss auf jeden Fall nen Bericht mit Foddos fürs Mag abliefern))


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Egal wie die Fänge waren, Micha muss auf jeden Fall nen Bericht mit Foddos fürs Mag abliefern))



War das nicht schon vorher klar  :q :q :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Mir schon ))


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


nemles schrieb:


> bin ich zumindest der erste der DANKE sagt.
> 
> Micha#6#6#6#6 Supi!!!
> 
> ...


Gern geschehen, hat mir auch viel Spaß gemacht , wart auch ne super Truppe|supergri|. 

Bin gerade fertig geworden mit Klamotten reintragen und Fisch säubern |supergri , hab ja ein paar Fische verhaften können , aber von Anfang an |supergri .
Heute morgen um 5,15 Uhr meine mein Wecker mich umzubringen zu wollen , hab nur 2,5 Std gepennt vor Aufregung . Naja Kaffee aufgesetzt und Klamotten angezogen , sollte ja Regen und Wind geben aus Ost 2-3 |rolleyes|supergri . Wollte dann schnell Fabian  pünklich abholen was unsere Freunde mit der Kelle nicht gutfanden . " Haben sie was getrunken die riechen nach Pefferminz " Jupp 2 Kaffee und das waren Bombons mein Frühstück und Nervennahrung .Naja nachdem ich ins Röhrchen gepustet hatte , 0,00 Promille war klar , ab zu Fabian und dann ab nach Neustadt . War wohl nicht der einzigste der nicht pennen konnte , waren alle schon da und fieberten dem Tag entgegen . Um kurz nach 7 klingelte mein Handy und Jörg ,HD4ever , meldete sich , Auto springt nicht an , kommt nach wenn alles klappt . Ersteinmal eine klasse Sache , das er angerufen hat , ist leider nicht mehr selbstverständlich und 2tens klappte es dann mit dem Nachkommen |supergri . Aufrödeln der Boote und Einweisung durch Jens waren schnell erledigt und ab ging es in Richtung Pelzerhagen wo Stokker , Chris , schon wartete . An der Hafenausfahrt suchte ich vergebens noch dem versprochenem Wind . Nichts da Ententeich , war kann ja was werden |supergri Den Weg dahin wollten wir schleppen aber was sahen meine Augen ein Fischerboot das mir immer wieder den Weg verlegen wollte . Hat ein wenig gedauert bis ich merkte was los war . Ich sollte längsseits kommen , er wollte mich auf seine Netze aufmerksam machen die wir im Nebel hätten übersehen können . #r sag ich da nur , hätte er nicht machen müssen , den die Netzte waren a. weit genug vom Strand weg und b. waren sie markiert , wir hätte aufpassen müssen  .  Fabian hat sogar noch ein paar Pilker , die sich im Netz verfangen hatten von ihm geschenkt bekommen , nette Geste die mich echt gefreut hat . 
Naja der Weg nach Pelzerhagen brachte kein Fisch und die alte Weißheit : wo keine Drift da auch keine Beißlaune der Fische ,sollte sich bewahrheiten . Fischanziegen auf dem Echolot ohne Ende aber beißen wollten die Biester wenig bis garnicht . Meine Stimmung ging in den Keller , hatte ich doch Fisch versprochen , aber gegen Beißfaulheit der Leo´s war ich machtlos |supergri . Die Stimmung der Truppe war aber genial . Alle Boote dicht an dicht , überall wurde geflaxt und gelacht einfach super . Dann kam so ein wildgewordener Jocky mit seinem 30 PS Boot angebraust , kriegte schon einen Schreck . War aber nur Jörg der es doch noch geschafft hatte und schnell zur Truppe stoßen wollte |supergri. Bis Mittag blieben wir dann vor Pelzerhagen mit mäßigen Erfolg und ich sammelte meine Schäfchen um in Richtung Sierksdorf zu fahren , da gibt es auch ein paar Stellen und schlimmer konnte es nicht werden |supergri. Kurz vor der Fahrwassertonne haben wir noch eine Stop eingelegt der guuut war . Fisch war da und beißen wollte sie auch |supergri. Der Wind hatte auf 1-2 zugenommen sodas wir auch Drift hatten die zwangsweise dann auch Fisch brachte . Wir blieben vor Ort bis wir gegen 15 Uhr zurück in den Hafen fuhren . 16 Uhr wird es schon dunkel und Fisch ,hatten wir ja auch wenn es auch ein mühselliges Unterfangen war , aber egal |supergri . Dann wieder ein Anruf von Jörg : Punsch ist fertig komme gleich zum Parkplatz vorm Laden |supergri . War super und lecker das Stöffchen und hat guuut gewärmt .Vielen Dank dafür nochmal Jörg , das hatte ich vergessen Dir zu sagen . Im Hafen jedenfalls konnte ich nur in zufriedene Gesichter sehen und Aüßerungen wie : das gibt ne Wiederholung , hat viel Spaß gemacht und und und |supergri|. Machen wir gerne im nächsten Jahr bzw ich mach ja noch ne Tour am 2.12 |supergri . 2008 hab ich da noch was im peto wenn alle klappt das könnte lustig werden 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## HD4ever (18. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

klasse Tag, trotz der "nur" übersichtlichen Fänge ... :m
morgens Ententeich und dementsprechend die Mörder drift |bla:






nen Gedrängel teilweise wie am Forellenteich |supergri typisch Rudelbildung ... man könnte ja nen hotspot vermuten, aber wir haben wohl alle drumrum geangelt #c






da, die hatten welche ! 
sooooo viele Möven können sich nicht täuschen 






also alles im allem wieder nen schöner Tag aufm Wasser mit netten boardies ! :m
bei uns ca 10 Dorsche, zwar alle maßig aber auch nicht wirklich Ü50 - 2 mitgenommen, 1 Hering, 1 Wittling, ne Menge Heringsechos und ach ja - gesilbert hab ich mit meinem 50g Pilker ja auch noch |supergri (ähnlich kapital wie der Rest)






nachm Angeln dann noch nen netten Klönschnack mit dem einen oder anderen boardie bei nem heißen Becher Glühwein ! :m
Tolle Tag und wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann bin ich immer wieder mit von der Partie !


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Na das scheint ja ein toller Tag gewesen zu sein. Freu mich für euch.
Aber wer Michas Orga kennt weis das ja vorher. :vik:
Nun bin ich gespannt auf ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin!

Danke für Eure feinen Berichte! Hört sich nach ner Menge Spaaaß an! :q


----------



## dat_geit (18. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Tolle Berichte und Bilder.....mehr mehr mehr......:l


----------



## nemles (18. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Micha, heut noch so nen Bericht hinzuzimmern...alle Achtung!

Reinhard, Beschreibung wie versprochen geändert.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## vazzquezz (18. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Schön schön!
Da hattet Ihr ja dann mehr Glück als wir bei der Schuppenaal-Pilk-Ausfahrt von Laboe aus heute ... #d, Petri!!!

Zu allem Verdruß hat mir eben dann noch ein Anruf meine Teilnahme am 02.12.  (@HHEUTIN: Stichwort "Brodau, Schlauchwurst", wg. Wal aus Eutin! ) vereitelt ... :c

V.

P.S.: @HHEUTIN: Das Örtchen heißt, und hieß es schon immer, Pelzerha*K*en und nicht Pelzerhagen ... |rolleyes


----------



## Michaausberlin (18. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

sehr interessant, ich bin heute nachmittag in neustadt eingetroffen und werde hier drei bis vier tage verweilen und hoffe einige dicke zu überreden an meine angel zugehen und sich dann noch für meine pfanne zu entscheiden
bin das erste mal hier oben, sonst darss,und kenn leider keine wassertiefen und der wind hat auch ordendlich aufgefricht


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Also erstmal ein dickes DANKE an Micha. Es war super und hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. (Auch wenn ich ca. 20 Minuten unter der heißen Dusche stehen musste weil ich so durchgefroren war.|krank
Wir haben 6 Dorsche, 2 Platte und 1 Wittling zum Mitnehmen rausgeholt. Die meisten Fänge hatten wir auf die Wattis, gefolgt von quietsch-orangenen Twistern.
Die Platten und der Wittling werden natürlich morgen gleich in die Pfanne gehauen.
(Muss mich ganz schön konzentrieren beim Schreiben...bei mir schaukelt es noch ein wenig|bigeyes
Es war eine schöne Erfahrung und wir würden im nächsten Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder an so einer Aktion teilnehmen.
Bis zum nächsten Mal
Kristin


----------



## Keule1988 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Ich war ja nachher in die andere richtung gefahren aber naja war auch nicht so der brüller auch wenn ich 22 gute Dorsche 2 gute platten und mein Kumpel 5 Dorsche eine Platte und eine 55ger mefo verhaften konnten. Ist zwar erstmal viel aber jeder von uns hat mit 3 Ruten geschleppt und wir bis bliesdorf nicht einen biss hatten (bis schon auf 3 gefangene Fische vorm Klinikum) und das wir bis ca kellnhusen waren deswegen auch erst halb 6 im hafen war echt lustig einer vorner mit der taschenlampe und die nezte angesagt. Hatten noch eine 2te mefo drann aber die ist nach 2 sprügen wieder entwischt und der blinker kahm entgegen geflogen . bis ca 13 uhr wollten sie eigentlich nur Blinker und dann aufeinmal nur noch wobbler echt komisch die fische . hab es dann noch geschaft in ein netzt zuschleppen  die schönen blinker . und dann bei einem stop erster wurf mein schöner pilker auch im netzt . immerhin habe gut gefangen und ein ganzen gefrierschrank voller lecker filets


----------



## MichaelB (18. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin,

na dann eben Klasse statt Masse :m

Schöner Bericht HHE #6

Gruß
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin , 
so 18.11 , ein super Tag ist vorbei . Jetzt geht es um den 2.12 

Hier nochmal die Booteinteilung und die Wattibestellung 

*Booteinteilung für den 2.12*
*Boot 1 "Arbeiterboot"*
hornhechteutin + Schwarzwusel
*Boot 2  "JungDynamischErfolglos*"
Djoerni und Torsk
*Boot 3 "Wrestlemania"*
de Michi + MichaelB
*Boot 4 *
Der_Glücklose * 1 Platz ist hier noch frei * 
*Boot 5 "Oldschool Boot"*
Sunny und Knute 
*Boot 6 " Bühnenboot "*
Malte + theactor

eigenes Boot :
Dorschminister,Windmaster, sundvogel

Malte 25 Wattis 2.12 
Torsk Ni 25 Wattis 2.12 
Schwarzwusel  25 Wattis2.12 
knute´s bootsratte 25 Wattis 2.12 
de Michi 25 Wattis 2.12
MichaelB 25 Wattis 2.12
knutemann  25 Wattis 2.12
djoerni 50 Wattis 2.12
hornhechteutin 25 Wattis  2.12

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel (19. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin super Berichte...... Mensch wat freu ich mich auf den 2.12.


----------



## Bellyboater (19. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Wie Kristin schon schrieb, liefen Wattis recht gut bei uns. Ich kann euch nur empfehlen ein Vorfach wie fürs Brandungsangeln einzupacken. Darauf hatten wir zumindest 2 Dubletten.


----------



## sunny (19. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

@hornhechteutin

Was ist denn, wenn das Wetter ggf. so inakzeptabel wird, dass das Treffen nicht stattfinden kann? Wie kurzfristig kannst du denn die Wattis noch abbestellen?


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin,


sunny schrieb:


> @hornhechteutin
> 
> Was ist denn, wenn das Wetter ggf. so inakzeptabel wird, dass das Treffen nicht stattfinden kann? Wie kurzfristig kannst du denn die Wattis noch abbestellen?



Da haste mich wieder erwischt |supergri . Hatte ich gestern/Samstag vergessen zu erwähnen |supergri. Spätetens am 1.12 wird wenn überhaupt Jens absagen wenn es zu gefährlich wird für uns . Solange Jens nichts sagt können wir getrost fahren , nebenbei , wenn wir alle artig sind und immer JA zu unseren Frauen sagen |supergri, wird das Wetter guuuuutttt |supergri . Wenn also Jens absagt , habe ich noch nie erlebt , das die Wattis trotzdem abgenommen werden müssen |supergri .


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (19. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



nemles schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Reinhard, Beschreibung wie versprochen geändert.
> 
> ...



;+ Wass denn für eine Beschreibung? Ich versteh nur Bahnhof.

Und wegen des Blitzens: He he, du bist genau so ein Loser wie ich :q fängt kaum was und lässt sich auch noch blitzen - teurer Fisch :q

Nein, im erst: Hat super Spaß gemacht mit Dir. Gerne wieder! Und beim nächsten Mal fahren wir nicht hinter Micha hinterher - keinen Fisch zu finden, das schaffen wir beiden wohl auch allein |supergri

@Micha: Auch von mir nochmals besten Dank für die Orga. War super. Ich gebe dir 99 Punkte von 100 möglichen (für den letzten Punkt hättest Du mich nicht mit dem Loser in ein Boot sertzen dürfen ). #h|supergri

@all: Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf das nächste Mal. War echt ne tolle Truppe :vik:


----------



## nemles (19. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Hatte mich richtig erschrocken, man fährt so im Dunkeln
vor sich hin und: Tsing, Rotlicht. Naja. Pech, wahr halt zu schnell.:c


Da fährt man(n) nun zum Angeln mit so ner Truppe um sich noch 
Tricks und Schliche abzugucken und hat einen
Spezie an Bord der kämpft wie verrückt um nich Schneider zu werden....Tst. Aber Spass hats gemacht!!!:vik:

Naja, haben dann ja doch noch unsere Fischlein, Seesterne und
ich viele Muscheln gefangen (das meinte ich mit Beschreibung:
Der mit den Muscheln spielt...):q


Die Ganze Aktion schreit sowas von "Wiederholung!!!"
Danke nochmal an alle und natürlich an den Organisator.


Und an die Truppe vom 2.12.: Freut Euch drauf!!!:vik:


----------



## knutemann (19. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



nemles schrieb:


> Und an die Truppe vom 2.12.: Freut Euch drauf!!!:vik:


Darauf kannste einen lassen:q


----------



## djoerni (19. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



knutemann schrieb:


> Darauf kannste einen lassen:q



wieso willst du sehen wie deine bootsratte wieder abschneidert?|supergri


----------



## sunny (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Von mir kriegt der Friseur diesmal nichts. Soll er zusehen wie er seine Dorsche fängt. Ich werde in meiner Spezialitätenkiste auch nur rumwühlen, wenn er gerade nicht hinschaut :q.

@hornhechteutin

Sind an den Booten eigentlich Bootsrutenhalten, so dass man eine Rute als Faulenzerrute rauslegen kann?


----------



## MichaelB (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin,

an mir verdient der Friseur auch nix 

Apropos Rutenhalter: das würde mich ja auch interessieren :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## djoerni (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

an den booten sind insgesamt mit denen zum schleppen ca. 8 Rutenhalter angebracht!


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
klar sind Rutenhalter auf den Booten . 2 am Heck , schräg montiert zum schleppen , 1 an Steuerboard waagerecht und 1Backboard auch waagerecht zum schleppen und 4 oder 5 senkrechte Rutenhalter an Backboard :q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## knutemann (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



sunny schrieb:


> Von mir kriegt der Friseur diesmal nichts. Soll er zusehen wie er seine Dorsche fängt. Ich werde in meiner Spezialitätenkiste auch nur rumwühlen, wenn er gerade nicht hinschaut :q.


Pah, seh doch zu, wo du einen findest, der dir zeigt wie mann mit deinem Amikrempel auch mal Fische aus dem Wasser zieht und nicht nur das Zeug im Tümpel badet:q


----------



## djoerni (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



knutemann schrieb:


> Pah, seh doch zu, wo du einen findest, der dir zeigt wie mann mit deinem Amikrempel auch mal Fische aus dem Wasser zieht und nicht nur das Zeug im Tümpel badet:q



wenn der so weitermacht, werben wir dich auf unser boot ab! dann muss der feine herr alleine fahren...:q


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
hab gerade von Jens einen Anruf bekommen was Kai , Bootsratte und Co freuen wird :q:q:q . 
*Jens möchte gerne mit uns raus fahren sozusagen die letzte Tour mit dem Kutter * bevor er jetzt rauskommt . Es können also 5 Leute mit ihm rausfahren . . Einen Platz beantspruche leider ich für Fabian , dem Jungen mit dem ich immer rausfahre also sind 4 Plätze frei :q . Ich selber fahre mit dem Kleinboot raus :q.

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## sunny (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



sunny schrieb:


> Von mir kriegt der Friseur diesmal nichts. Soll er zusehen wie er seine Dorsche fängt. Ich werde in meiner Spezialitätenkiste auch nur rumwühlen, wenn er gerade nicht hinschaut :q.



Das hat man davon, wenn man mich Bootsratte nennt :q.


----------



## djoerni (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

ich sage da erstmal für torskni und mich zu! sunny hatte eben auch in die richtung tendiert! also mach das bitte mal pauschal für uns vier fest!


----------



## nemles (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Micha,

hab das mal abgekloppft auffe Arbeit. Also ich gehe erst am 4.ten auf Reise. Kann also am 2.ten dabei sein.:vik:

Und da nun auf einmal so viele zusätzliche Plätzchen frei geworden sind, reihe ich mich mal in die Warteschlange ein.
Kleinboot oder Supertanker ist egal.

Kannste 25 Wattis mit ordern?


----------



## knutemann (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Nach diversen Telefonaten trag uns vier dann mal fest für die Queen Mary ein. Und für das Käptn`s Dinner dann bitte einen Tisch in Nähe des Buffett (kennst ja meine Bootsratte)#6


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
so schnell kann es gehen :q.

Hier nochmal die Booteinteilung und die Wattibestellung 

*Booteinteilung für den 2.12*
*Boot 1 "Arbeiterboot"*
hornhechteutin + Schwarzwusel
[*Boot 2 "Wrestlemania"*
de Michi + MichaelB
*Boot 3*
Der_Glücklose mit ? + nemles
*Boot 4 " Bühnenboot "*
Malte + theactor

*Minikutter Kaptitän Jens*
Djoerni , Torsk, Sunny und Knute ( Ihr 4 denkt bitte an Eure Wattibestellung )+ meinerseits Fabian

eigenes Boot :
Dorschminister,Windmaster, sundvogel

nemles 25 Wattis 2.12 
Malte 25 Wattis 2.12 
Torsk Ni 25 Wattis 2.12 
Schwarzwusel  25 Wattis2.12 
knute´s bootsratte 25 Wattis 2.12 
de Michi 25 Wattis 2.12
MichaelB 25 Wattis 2.12
knutemann  25 Wattis 2.12
djoerni 50 Wattis 2.12
hornhechteutin 25 Wattis  2.12


*Warteliste :*
MINIBUBI

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## sunny (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Auha, wird das ein geiler Tag :z. Kann es kaum noch erwarten.

Gibt es irgendwo nen Bild von dem Minikutter?


----------



## knutemann (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Gucks du
http://www.angeltreff-neustadt.de/seiten/boote/kutter.html


----------



## sunny (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Djoerni , Torsk, Sunny und Knute ( Ihr 4 denkt bitte an Eure Wattibestellung )



Micha, was meinst'e denn damit? Müssen wir die Wattis irgendwo gesondert abholen?


----------



## knutemann (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Ich hab ihm diesbezüglich schon ne PN geschickt


----------



## nemles (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Nö, nur rechtzeitig bestellen. Werden sogar ans Boot gebracht.
Selbst ich als Späteinsteiger bekam noch welche.

Einfach toll organisiert das Ganze. Und an alles gedacht.|supergri


----------



## MINIBUBI (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Hallo!!! Ich war noch nie mit . Will auch mal vom Boot Angeln . würde gerne mit Fahren. hat jemand noch Platz?
Bitte zeit und ort und 25 Wattis. Bitte um tolle Antwort Danke MINIBUBI


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


sunny schrieb:


> Micha, was meinst'e denn damit? Müssen wir die Wattis irgendwo gesondert abholen?



neeeeeeeeeeeeeee würde ich Euch doch nie nicht antun :q . Kann ja sein das Ihr Eure Montagen überdenken wollt was aber nicht not tut denn , wenn einer die Bucht kennt dann Jens , der Bringt uns zum Fisch noch viellll besser als ich es kann :q .
Nur mal so nebenbei , das Ihr 4 auf den Kutter , dafür müßt Ihr 4 uns die Fische ausnehmen und 50 % der Fänge an mich abgeben ist doch klar oder :q ?

@MINIBUBI
kann sein das noch ein Platz frei wird dann kommste mit auf die Tour . Setzte Dich ersteinmal auf die Warteliste ist das OK für Dich ? Wattis kriegen wir dann auch noch kurzfristig hin keine Bange |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## sunny (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei , das Ihr 4 auf den Kutter , dafür müßt Ihr 4uns die Fische ausnehmen und 50 % der Fänge an mich abgeben ist doch klar oder :q ?



Das ist gebongt, ich nehm dir deine Fische aus und geb dir 50% von deinem Fang ab :q, den Rest behalt ich für mich. Geiles Geschäft #6 :vik:.


----------



## MINIBUBI (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Aller best.wäre toll ein paar von euch mal kennen zu lernen.
Frage : wer von euch will den zweiter werden??


----------



## knutemann (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei , das Ihr 4 auf den Kutter , dafür müßt Ihr 4 uns die Fische ausnehmen und 50 % der Fänge an mich abgeben ist doch klar oder :q ?


Ja, nee iss klar:qAlso wenn wir dann 50 % eurer gefangenen Fische dafür bekommen, sollte das kein Problem sein, da du ja die anderen 50 % haben willst.:m Dann mach das mal den anderen klar


----------



## sunny (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

@knutemann

Zwei Blöde ein Gedanke #6. Saubär sach ich nur :q.


----------



## nemles (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Schei... Mathematik.
50% von Null sind doch immer noch Null, oder?


----------



## djoerni (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

fein, fein! wollte den kudder schon immer mal stürmen. und jetzt mit 4 leuten aufm dampfer die ne pappe haben und den oberkäptn jens, sollte das ganze gelingen!


----------



## sunny (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Auf den ersten Blick sieht der Kutter sehr gut aus. Wieviel Euranten werden denn da p. P. fällig? Jens macht doch bestimmt nen Freundschaftspreis :k :vik:.

Was ist eigentlich nach dem Fischen? Ist ja recht zeitig finster, heißt, dass wir relativ früh wieder im Hafen sind. Gehen wir dann noch was schnabbolieren oder verstreuen wir sofort wieder in alle Winde?


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
wegen der Kohle für den Minidampfer frag ich morgen mal nach bzw. die Tage . Versprechen kann ich nichts aber ich kenne Jens mehr sag ich nicht :q .

@all
würde sagen wir treffen uns um 7,30 vorm Laden und stürmen die Boote und Angelende da rechne ich mit 16 Uhr reicht aber auch :q . Danach können wir gerne am Hafen noch ein Bierchen zischen sonstwo einkehren ( McDoof - Chinamen-Italomen oder oder) wenn Ihr wollt .


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## djoerni (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

kann nur immerwieder sagen das klüvers brauhaus seeeehr legger ist. reichhaltiger ist natürlich das büffet beim chinucken...:q


----------



## HD4ever (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

hat denn sonst keiner mehr Fotos gemacht vom 18. ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Malte (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

alles klar 7.30h, 
ich wollte noch nachfragen, aber das hat sich ja jetzt erledigt!

PS: was fürn gewicht brauchen denn die jigköpfe, wenn ich mit gufi angeln will?


----------



## djoerni (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

denke 30-50 gramm sollten dicke reichen. würde vorsichtshalber ein paar 20-25 grammköpfe einpacken falls flaches wasser angesagt ist und wenig drift ist.


----------



## Malte (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Danke,
dann bin ich ja richtig ausgestattet

Bis denne


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


HD4ever schrieb:


> hat denn sonst keiner mehr Fotos gemacht vom 18. ? |kopfkrat



leider nein Jörg :c:c , hatte mich auf Regen und Welle eingestellt . Da wollte ich die gute Digi von Frauchen nicht mitnehmen , hätte sonst Nudelholzalarm ausgelöst 
:q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Na das ist doch spitze!


----------



## Schwarzwusel (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Ich wäre auch dafür das wir uns noch irgendwo gemütlich zusammen setzen  und einbischen fachsimpeln |bla: (oder Klug********n) wer weis wann man sich wieder sieht..


----------



## djoerni (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

die frage ist dann nur ob man sich einig wird wohin und ob wir dann da nen tisch reservieren...?


----------



## Bellyboater (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



HD4ever schrieb:


> hat denn sonst keiner mehr Fotos gemacht vom 18. ? |kopfkrat


 
Wir hatten leider auch den Fotoapparat vergessen.#d


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin!

Da wir ja im Anschluss noch einen "kleinen" Ritt vor uns 
haben wäre ich für eine schnelle Version und würde das 
Restaurant zur goldenen Möve vorziehen.


----------



## djoerni (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

da wird doch wieder keiner satt! näch sunny:q


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin,





djoerni schrieb:


> die frage ist dann nur ob man sich einig wird wohin und ob wir dann da nen tisch reservieren...?



warten wir mal ab wer Sonntag noch mitkommt und entscheiden dann wohin , deshalb Tischreservierung nöööööööööööööööööööö :q

So ich will zur Schule SBF See bis später :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## knutemann (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



djoerni schrieb:


> reichhaltiger ist natürlich das büffet beim chinucken...:q


Da sprichste der Bootsratte natürlich aus dem Bauch#6
Aber wenns da oben so was jibbet, bin ich dafür:m


----------



## Nordlicht (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Ihr habt vergessen Stokker wieder zu seinen Tannen zu schicken...der angelt jetzt den Sund leer (gestern 27 Dorsch). |uhoh:


----------



## sunny (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Was hat denn der asiatische Kollege für Öffnungszeiten? So gegen 17.00 Uhr wäre weltklasse, dann bin ich auch für Buffet. So kommen wir noch zeitig los, um nach Hause zu fahren. Ansonsten schließe ich mich Torsk an, irgend ne schnelle Variante.

Wenn wir den ganzen Tag an der frischen Luft waren und uns abends die Wanze befüllen bis der Bauchnabel glänzt, wird es uns schwer die Augenlieder nach unten ziehen. 

Da wird die 2 1/2 stündigen Rückfahrt zu ner echten Herausforderung. Ich erinnere nur an das Mefotreffen im Frühjahr.


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


Nordlicht schrieb:


> ...der angelt jetzt den Sund leer (gestern 27 Dorsch). |uhoh:


das ist je ne Frechheit . Auf seinem Visum steht extra , das er pro Tag nur 1 Dorsch 2 Heringe 1 Platte entnehmen kann . Diese Mißachtung des Gastrechtes wird nicht unter 1 Kasten Bier geandet :q:q:q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha

P.S: werde ihm schnell ne Aunahmegenehmigung schicken , ist ja ein super netter Kerl |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,

komme gerade aus Neustadt zurück und hab mit Erstaunen ein Boot wieder einlaufen sehen bei Jens . Als ich fragte warum zeigte die Beiden mir nur die Kiste . *Voll mit Dorsch und ne schöne Mefo war auch drin und das von 7,30 bis 10,30 Uhr:q:q:q:q:q *.

Nur nebenbei : bin ab morgen früh 7 Uhr nicht mehr online bis Sonntag . AlBundy, AFS-Beckmann und meine Wenigkeit fahren zu goeddek nach DK um seine Anglerpension auf Lolland einzuweihen :q:q . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## djoerni (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

na das ist doch lecker! geschleppt oder gepilkt? viel spaß in dk! und esst nen hotdog für mich mit!


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


djoerni schrieb:


> na das ist doch lecker! geschleppt oder gepilkt? viel spaß in dk! und esst nen hotdog für mich mit!



geschleppt zwischen den Stopps dann gepilkt . Danke werden wir haben :qhab ja Buttlöffel und Kneifer mit . Nur einen:q ? Davon wir ein Woydi aber nicht satt da müssen schon 3-4 her :vik::vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## sunny (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Das hört sich doch gut an. 

Schleppen ist auf dem Minikutter bestimmt nicht möglich oder? Wenn doch, welcher Wobbler ist denn zu empfehlen?


----------



## Schwarzwusel (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



sunny schrieb:


> welcher Wobbler ist denn zu empfehlen?


Gute Frage.. ich muss mir nämlich auch noch welche zulegen...


----------



## djoerni (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

jens hat davon eigentlich immer ausreichend im laden. preis ist auch i.o.


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


djoerni schrieb:


> jens hat davon eigentlich immer ausreichend im laden. preis ist auch i.o.


Jupp und schleppen auf dem Kutter geht , hab ich auch schon gemacht . Ansonsten Wobbler die auf ca. 8 m oder weniger, zu jetztiger Jahreszeit laufen , würde ich empfehlen :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## djoerni (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

rot-schwarz und blau-silber, sowie weiß-rot sind eigentlich immer ne bank!


----------



## Malte (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

gelten die farben auch für gufis?


----------



## theactor (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

HI,

weiß-rot auf jeden Fall; ansonsten sind orangefarbene Gufis super! 
Sowie "Cola"-Twister und ich hoffe - wenn die Bedingungen es zulassen - auch via Dropshot den Bartlern mit dem "Glibberwurminsktuid" (=HellGies) auf die Pelle rücken zu können #6

|wavey:


----------



## djoerni (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

@söhnke

funzt die ds geschichte?


----------



## theactor (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

HI,

auf Leo habe ich es noch nicht ausführlich getestet: ich bin aber fest davon überzeugt: wenn Barsch und Zander das Maul nicht geschlossen halten können: dann Freund Bartel wohl erst recht nicht 

Bin selber gespannt und hoffe auf nicht zu starke Drift....

|wavey:


----------



## djoerni (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

werde in deiner nähe bleiben und beobachten...


----------



## Malte (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

@theactor

Wie willst du den hauptsächlich fischen ich passe mir dir an, da bin ich sehr flexibel? :m

Ans Dropshoppen hab ich auch gedacht, aber die Sachen hab ich zu Hause gelassen und nicht mit in meine Wohnung nach FL genommen :g
Hätte ich es man mal gemacht.

Naja nu is egal


----------



## theactor (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

HI,

@Malte: ich habe im Prinzip keine Schleppausrüstung.. daher fische ich eher mit Gummi/Blinker. 
Das mit dem DS-Kram ist kein Problem, ich habe packe  einfach ein paar mehr  Sachen ein |wavey:

Ich hoffe halt, das Wetter macht mit; bei starker Strömung ist's mit DS Essig.
Auch habe ich bislang nie mit 30-50Gr-Jigs gefischt... habe ich gar nicht... |kopfkrat

Wenn Du gerne auch Schleppen möchtest: kein Prob - in dem Fall müsste ich aber wahrscheinlich mal in Deine Köderkiste greifen 

|wavey:


----------



## sunny (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



theactor schrieb:


> Auch habe ich bislang nie mit 30-50Gr-Jigs gefischt... habe ich gar nicht... |kopfkrat



Welche Gewichtsklasse der Jigköpfe und Größe der Gufis bevorzugst du denn?


----------



## MichaelB (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin,

ich wunderte mich auch schon über die empfohlenen Tiefsee-Equipments...

Normal bin ich mit 21g Köpfen am Start #h

Wie geht das "Schleppen" eigentlich?
Köder ins Wasser und dann ansitzangelmäßig hoffen dass mal was beißt?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## djoerni (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

schwere spinnrute, nen tieflaufenden wobbler ran, rein mit der rute in den teich, bremse auf und den wobbler auf  gewünschte entfernung bringen. wennn entfernung erreicht, bremse zu und das ganze gelumpe  dann im erhöhten standgas  übern teich zerren bis die rute krumm wird!  
denke das ich für den fall das die dorschies so bei 3-5 meter stehen auch die guten alten 21gramm eries einpacke.


----------



## theactor (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Hi,

auf einem Boot war ich ja bislang nur ein paar Mal unterwegs; wir waren mal auf Tiefen um 18-20m, da wurde es dann schwierig; aber ansonsten habe ich Jigs bis max. 25 Gramm...
(Obwohl: ich habe noch iiirgendwo eine nie benutzte Langeland-Kiste; sicherheitshalber werde ich da noch etwas Schwereres rauspulen...)

#h


----------



## sunny (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Hoffentlich versaut uns der bevorstehende Wetterumschwung nicht unsere Aktion #t. 

Bei Schnee und Eis komme ich nicht hochgefahren, auch wenn die Windverhältnisse eine Ausfahrt zulassen würden.


----------



## Malte (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

@theactor
Nee, schleppen will ich nicht, das wäre wohl auch nix für mich!
Ich hab auch eher an jiggen mit Gufis gedacht und nebenbei eine "tote Rute" mit Wattis auf Platte.

Also bis jetzt hab ich Jigköpfe bis max. 35gr, brauch mir also keine schwereren zulegen!?


Btw: Wie Wetterumschwung?
Also bei Schnee will ich eigentlich auch nicht um 5.00h morgens losfahren!?
Aber ist ja noch ne Woche hin!


----------



## djoerni (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

dat gibt kein sauwetter! soll montag und dienstag etwas kühler werden aber dann gehts wieder hoch mit temperatur und wind...


----------



## MINIBUBI (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Wieviele Angeln nehmt ihr den mit aufs Boot pro Nase? Und wie lang?
Brandungsrute ist wohl etwas unbequem.


....und du hast selberschuld das ich Friere nur weil du mir keine Handschuhe gekauft hast.


----------



## djoerni (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

zwei bis drei pro nase langt. brandungsrute wird wohl eher problematisch. wenn du hast ne spinnrute bis 80 gramm wurfgewicht und eine etwas höher bis 120/150 gramm. damit solltest du für alle fälle gerüstet sein!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin,
wenn ich mit meinem Boot raus fahre habe ich immer 4 verschiedene Ruten dabei. Eine Spinnrute, eine Schlepprute für den Downrigger oder zum Platten angeln und zwei verschiedene Pilkruten.


----------



## Malte (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Mmmh, ich nehm ne Spinnrute bis 60gr. und zwei Ruten bis 150gr. mit. 
Aber wenn ich mir djoernis Aussage angucke, dann sollte das wohl passen.


----------



## djoerni (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

bei normalen verhältnissen passen auch spinnruten die auch zum zandern oder zum mefoangeln verwendet werden. bloß nicht zu schwer! tiefste angestellen die erreicht werden liegen bei ca. 20 meter...


----------



## theactor (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

HI,

@Malte: dann wird das ein reiiines No-SchleppBoot #6

Wieviele Ruten...? Also ich dachte da an genau eine...
Denke, es wird für mich ein reiner KuKö-Tag.
|wavey:


----------



## Reppi (23. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Also wenn noch irgendwo nen Platz frei werden sollte; bitte PN an mich.......
Hätte schon Lust mit sonner kleinen Flotte in See zu stechen...
Gruß Uwe


----------



## MINIBUBI (23. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Danke für die Antworten bringe ein paar Angeln mit und frage dann,oder kaufe ne neue soll ja ein gutes Geschäft vor ort sein. Brauche nur noch eine Positive PN Nachricht das noch platz da ist.See you.#h
Bring auch kuchen mit.

.......und Du hast selber Schult wenn ich Friere nur weil Du mir keine Handschuhe gekauft hast|uhoh:


----------



## Malte (23. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

@theactor
No Schlepp-Boot, dsa ist gut

Da ich ja 25 Wattis geordert hab, werde ich mein Glück auch auf Platte versuchen, hab schon seit Jahren keine Flachmänner mehr gefangen, weil nicht drauf geangelt


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin!

Werd zwei Ruten mitnehmen aber auch nur weil meine leichte 
Spinnrute den Druck der DeepDiver Wobbler nicht aushalten würde.
Als Wobbler hab ich ein paar Manns, Rapala, ReefRunner und Balzer zusammengestellt.

Dazu noch ne handvoll Mefoblinker und Gufis und ab dafür :q
Bloß nicht zu viel mitschleppen....


----------



## nemles (25. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Ach Du grüne Neune,

Ich war heute mal bei Rostock anne Küste. Hat ordendlich
geblasen. Ganz schön kabbelige See:v

Kann nur den Vorhersagen trauen und hoffen, daß sich 
Rasmus bis Sonntag beruhigt hat. Ansonsten....

Gruß,
Nem


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin!

Schaun ma mal, hauptsache kein Ostwind- bei allen anderen Richtungen
schränkt der Wind nur die Entfernung zum Land ein


----------



## djoerni (25. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

am sonntag ist ne lauschige 2-3 aus nw bei 2 grad lufttemperatur und sonne. jemand was dagegen? wenn nicht mach ich das fest:q


----------



## nemles (25. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Okey, Deal!

:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Halt das mal fest Jörn!


----------



## djoerni (25. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

alles klar! ist gebont...:q


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
bin aus dem gelobtem Land DK zurück und freu mich schon auf die Tour . Hat sich ein wenig was verändert was unsere 2 Nachrücker freuen wird |supergri . Dorschminsterund der Glücklose können leider dabei sein aber dafür kann Reppi und Minibubi mit :vik: und ich dafür auf den Kutter um gleichzeigt für die Prüfung zu üben |supergri

Hier nochmal die Booteinteilung und die Wattibestellung 

*Booteinteilung für den 2.12*
*Boot 1 "Arbeiterboot"*
Reppi + Schwarzwusel
[*Boot 2 "Wrestlemania"*
de Michi + MichaelB
*Boot 3*
MINIBUBI + nemles
*Boot 4 " Bühnenboot "*
Malte + theactor

*Minikutter Kaptitän Jens*
Djoerni , Torsk, Sunny und Knute ( Ihr 4 denkt bitte an Eure Wattibestellung )+  Fabian +  ICH |supergri

eigenes Boot :
Windmaster, sundvogel

nemles 25 Wattis 2.12 
Malte 25 Wattis 2.12 
Torsk Ni 25 Wattis 2.12 
Schwarzwusel  25 Wattis2.12 
knute´s bootsratte 25 Wattis 2.12 
de Michi 25 Wattis 2.12
MichaelB 25 Wattis 2.12
knutemann  25 Wattis 2.12
djoerni 50 Wattis 2.12
Reppi 25 Wattis  2.12



Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## sunny (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Wie meinst'e denn das, du auf'n Kutter und gleichzeitig für die Prüfung üben? Fährst du etwas dat Dingen?

Weil mir mein Leben lieb ist, möchte ich dann doch lieber vom Ufer aus blinkern :m|supergri.

Ist natürlich nur nen Scherz.

Wie war es denn in DK?


----------



## knutemann (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> und ich dafür auf den Kutter um gleichzeigt für die Prüfung zu üben |supergri


Ich hoffe doch stark, dass du damit meinst, deine theoretischen Unterlagen mitzuschleppen#c nicht das du auf die Idee kommst, irgendwie Hand an den Kutter zu legen und uns zu Neptun in die Tiefen der Ostsee zu steuern|supergri


----------



## knutemann (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

@Sunny
Zwei Doofe, ein Gedanke:m

Schiit, kann hier am Rechner in der Firma mein vorheriges Post nicht ändern#q


----------



## sunny (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Ha, die fast Seelenverwandten haben wieder zugeschlagen #6|supergri.


----------



## Reppi (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Super das ich noch dabei sein kann !
Kann mir einer von der HH-Mafia |rolleyes Wattis mitbestellen ??
Gruß Uwe


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


Reppi schrieb:


> Super das ich noch dabei sein kann !
> Kann mir einer von der HH-Mafia |rolleyes Wattis mitbestellen ??
> Gruß Uwe



kriegst meine Wattis |supergri|supergri



> knutemann Ich hoffe doch stark, dass du damit meinst, deine theoretischen Unterlagen mitzuschleppen nicht das du auf die Idee kommst, irgendwie Hand an den Kutter zu legen und uns zu Neptun in die Tiefen der Ostsee zu steuern



doch wollte das Teil schon steuern und mit Euch das " Mensch über Board " Manöver üben , danke das Du Dich freiwillig gemeldet hast :m|supergri|supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## sunny (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Das heißt doch wohl im Klartext, dass wir aufgrund unseres erhöhten Risikos umsonst mitfahren dürfen oder? 

Sehr feiner Zug von dir |supergri#6.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Reppi..... und Willkommen an Bord... wir werden den Kahn schon versenken  ich hoffe ja das Du ein bischen Plan von der Materie hast... ich nämlich nicht..bin dat erstemal auf sonner Jolle....Micha(Hornhecht)  läst mich ja jetzt im Stich...|uhoh:..|supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Moin Reppi..... und Willkommen an Bord... wir werden den Kahn schon versenken  ich hoffe ja das Du ein bischen Plan von der Materie hast... ich nämlich nicht..bin dat erstemal auf sonner Jolle....



kann Dich beruhigen , Reppi ist ein netter Kerl ( nur widesprechen darfst nicht, dann wirste getauft :q ) mit viel Erfahrung was die Ostsee betrifft :q  



> Micha(Hornhecht)  läst mich ja jetzt im Stich...|uhoh:..|supergri



10000 Nudelholzpunkte dafür , würde ich nie nicht tun . Hatte nur an Reppi gedacht weil er ja auch mit wollte und ich üben will :q


Micha


----------



## Reppi (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



> wir werden den Kahn schon versenken


Moin Micha , das kriegen wir schon hin........|supergri|rolleyes
Wollen wir uns schon um 05:00 zur Teambesprechung treffen..|supergri
Bin am Überlegen, ob ich ne Rute mit Pose fertig mache......
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Schwarzwusel (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



Reppi schrieb:


> Bin am Überlegen, ob ich ne Rute mit Pose fertig mache......


Hört sich gut an... bin für alles offen... da es ja neuland für mich ist  schick mal ne Montage rüber


----------



## theactor (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

HI,

Reppmän: #6, dass Du dabei bist! 
Stehst Du mittlerweile auf dem Schlauch?! 

Ahm, Hauptsache, EutinHorn übt sich nicht in KLEINBOOTEVERSENKEN üben... |bigeyes

#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


Reppi schrieb:


> Bin am Überlegen, ob ich ne Rute mit Pose fertig mache......
> Gruß Uwe



da hat einer ne Zeitung in der Hand gehabt |supergri , aber ich hab mir auch schon so was überlegt |supergri. Mal sehen wie der Wind wird und wie tief wir fischen |supergri


@deraufdenbretterndiedieweltbedeutenstehender
würde Euch doch nie nicht versenken . Eine Übung für die Prüfung ist doch um Bojen so schnell wie möglich zu fahren . Wenn ich die/Euch versenke hab ich doch keine Bojen mehr |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## knutemann (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



theactor schrieb:


> Ahm, Hauptsache, EutinHorn übt sich nicht in KLEINBOOTEVERSENKEN üben... |bigeyes
> 
> #h


Dein Wort in Neptuns Ohr
Wenn Micha dem Kutter die letzten PS rauskitzelt gibts glaub ich kein Erbarmen mehr.
@Neuntinerohr
Totemann, oder wie deine Gymnastikübung heißt, wird nach Rücksprache mit der Crew übrigens am Land durchgespielt:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

De Mischa bei uns mit auf dem Boot?! Na sauber dann muss ich ja doch noch morgen
in den Keller und die Blinkies und Bodenhinternisleutchen raus holen :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
das heißt nicht Totemann über Board sondern " Mensch über Board " vormals " Mann über Board " Manöver bis die Damen was von wegen Frauenfeindlich und so zu bemängeln hatte  . Sagste bei der Prüfung anstatt Mensch Mann gibt eine Punktabzug 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Ich schlage vor, die Kleinboote halten eine halbe Seemeile Sicherheitsabstand und gleichzeitig alle Rettungsgeräte für die Bergung der Schiffbrüchigen bereit.
Zu den normalen Seenotrettungsmitteln sind zusätzlich Medikamente für die Behandlung von Lach- anfällen und -krämpfen bei wehrlosen und unterkühlten Seenotopfern bereit zu stellen.|laola:

Also, daß kann ja nur gut werden Sünndach. Freue mich schon drauf. Wetter soll ja mitspielen.|jump:

P.S. Micha, denkst Du an Minibubis Wattmaden?

P.P.S.Ausserdem heißt das nicht: Mensch über Bord 
sondern: Boot unter Menschen weg.


----------



## knutemann (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> das heißt nicht Totemann über Board sondern " Mensch über Board " vormals " Mann über Board " Manöver bis die Damen was von wegen Frauenfeindlich und so zu bemängeln hatte  . Sagste bei der Prüfung anstatt Mensch Mann gibt eine Punktabzug
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


Du kannst das ja nennen wie du willst (Ich nenns: Ich schmeiß mich weg|muahah Fakt ist, die Übung wird an Land durchgeführt!
Übrigens: Lern fleißig, wir fragen dich ab
@nemles
Goil!!!!!


----------



## djoerni (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

das ist nicht lustich mädelz...|muahah:


----------



## djoerni (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

also ich kann mich noch seeeehr gut an die taufe errinnern nach meinen "probefahrten" beim sbf see...


----------



## djoerni (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

ich habe 50 wattis bestellt. brauche aber nur 25. wenn noch jemand 25 wattis braucht, habe noch über.


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Jau ich bräuchte 25.

Wann geht es eigentlich los? Und wie lange tuckert man dann so bis zum Fehmarnsund?

Uli


----------



## djoerni (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

zum fehmarnsund fahren 
wir mit nem segler locker 3-4 stunden. fahr doch von neustadt mit...


----------



## vazzquezz (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



knutemann schrieb:


> ... Fakt ist, die Übung wird an Land durchgeführt!...



Da ich erst März 2007 meine Prüfung gemacht hab, möchte ich behaupten, das Manöver ist praktisch zu fahren! (.. als "Boje über Bord"...) 

@Eutin-Minimarlin: Haste die Praxis bei Birger in Neustadt gemacht? Wenn ja, Grüß mal von Hauke von Fehmarn & Krister aus Pelzerhaken ... :m!

V.


----------



## Reppi (28. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

@Micha 
Posenmontage habe ich diesen Monat (Heft 12) in einem bekannten Angelmagazin gesehen......
@Schlauchlostor
Ponyexpress hat geliefert#6#6


----------



## sunny (28. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Junge, Junge, hier geht es ja ab |supergri. 

@djoerni

Reppi wollte noch 25 Wattis haben. Kannst ihm ja deine Hälfte vermachen. Dann brauch auch keiner mehr was bestellen.


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



Reppi schrieb:


> @Micha
> Posenmontage habe ich diesen Monat (Heft 12) in einem bekannten Angelmagazin gesehen......
> @Schlauchlostor
> Ponyexpress hat geliefert#6#6



Das heißt doch nich "Posenmontage" sondern Rosenmontage
:m
Piet


----------



## sunny (28. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Bis zu welcher Windstärke können wir eigentlich rausfahren? Lt. aktueller Wettervorhersage soll das ne Puste von 5-6 geben und evtl. mit Gewitter richtig zur Sache gehen.

Gut, auf die Windvorhersage kann man jetzt noch nichts geben, aber ich will mal hoffen, dass das nicht so zutrifft |bigeyes.


----------



## theactor (28. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

HI,

ich habe da derzeit auch so 2-3 Sorgesrunzeln auf der Stirn...


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
hab wegen des Windes mal bei Jens nachgefragt , SW3 ist bisher angesagt also halb sooo wild/wind :q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## sunny (28. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Das wäre ja schön. 

Wenn man bei wetter.com reinluschert, wird da ne 5 aus Süd vorher gesagt und auf der Startseite steht, dass es zum WE sehr regnerisch und stürmisch werden soll. Alles komisch. Warten wir mal ab und hoffen das Beste.


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


sunny schrieb:


> Warten wir mal ab und hoffen das Beste.


genau 1tens kommes anders und 2tens anders als Mann denkt :q:q . Immer schön den Teller leer essen und "JA Schatz" sagen wenn Eure Regierung auch Frau genannt :q , was von Euch will , dann wird es schon mit dem Wetter :q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Malte (28. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> genau 1tens kommes anders und 2tens anders als Mann denkt :q:q . Immer schön den Teller leer essen und "JA Schatz" sagen wenn Eure Regierung auch Frau genannt :q , was von Euch will , dann wird es schon mit dem Wetter :q:q
> 
> ...


Das erste mach ich immer und das zweite ist mir egal, ich bin mein eigener Herr  :q 
Zur Sicherheit schmeiß ich am Sonntag noch mein Watgetüddel ins Auto, wenn es zu unsicher sein sollt.

Aber hoffen wir mal das beste


----------



## MichaelB (28. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin, 





theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> ich habe da derzeit auch so 2-3 Sorgesrunzeln auf der Stirn...


Mimimimimiiiii.... DAS war ja klar |bla:

Auf der Wrestlemania wäre für solche Leichtmatrosen auch absolut kein Platz :g

Gruß
Michael


----------



## detlefb (29. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

dafür bin ich nicht verantwortlich:

http://de.news.yahoo.com/ddp/20071128/twl-tief-detlef-bringt-regen-und-schnee-9c7daf9_1.html

|supergri


----------



## nemles (29. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Danke Detlef,

Da sieht das doch für Sünndach gar nicht so schlecht aus...

Soll sich das Wetter ruhig vorher austoben.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
hat sich wieder was getan weil Reppi leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht dabei sein kann :c . Irgendwie kommen wir 2 nie zusammen zum angeln . Wer hat uns mit einem Fluch belegt , bitte melden ? Hier nochmal die Booteinteilung und die Wattibestellung 

*Booteinteilung für den 2.12*
*Boot 1 "Arbeiterboot"*
nemles + Schwarzwusel
[*Boot 2 "Wrestlemania"*
de Michi + MichaelB
*Boot 3*
MINIBUBI + Bruder
*Boot 4 " Bühnenboot "*
Malte + theactor

*Minikutter Kaptitän Jens*
Djoerni , Torsk, Sunny und Knute ( Ihr 4 denkt bitte an Eure Wattibestellung )+  Fabian +  ICH |supergri

eigenes Boot :
Windmaster, sundvogel

nemles 25 Wattis 2.12 
Malte 25 Wattis 2.12 
Torsk Ni 25 Wattis 2.12 
Schwarzwusel  25 Wattis2.12 
knute´s bootsratte 25 Wattis 2.12 
de Michi 25 Wattis 2.12
MichaelB 25 Wattis 2.12
knutemann  25 Wattis 2.12
djoerni 50 Wattis 2.12
Minibubi 50 Wattis  2.12

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## sunny (29. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Wat'n Scheixx . Reppi, gute Besserung von hier aus.


----------



## knutemann (29. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



nemles schrieb:


> Da sieht das doch für Sünndach gar nicht so schlecht aus...
> 
> Soll sich das Wetter ruhig vorher austoben.


Wie jetzt|kopfkrat Ich interpretier das so, dass es Sonntag auch noch lustig windelt|gr:
Warten wirs ab


----------



## sunny (29. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Wann entscheiden wir denn, ob ja oder doch? Wenn dat nämlich nicht angeht, suche ich mir ne Alternative. Dann muss ich mir Samstagvormittag aber noch Köder kaufen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
das sagt Wetteronline vorraus
So, 02.12. 
Tiefst-
Temperatur 5°C 
Höchst-
Temperatur 8°C 
Wind S 3-4 
Regnerisch

bedeutet Welle aber ist möglich , ich würde da noch fahren. Kläre es aber morgen nochmal mit Jens gegen Abend und der schick uns sicher nicht raus wenn es nicht gehen sollte zumal er ja mit von dabei ist :q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles (29. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

S 3-4 Is ja eigendlich noch ok, wird nur spassig vor Pelzerhaken.
Also ein büsschen mehr südlich fahren. 

Aber ich bin froher Hoffnung, daß es besser wird, denn wie heißt es so schön:

WENN ENGEL REISEN


----------



## sunny (29. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> der schick uns sicher nicht raus wenn es nicht gehen sollte zumal er ja mit von dabei ist :q:q



Ist schon klar Micha #6. Aber wenn nicht 100%ig feststeht, ob wir rausfahren, dann komme ich nicht hochgebrummt. Dafür ist mir das Spritgeld zu schade.


----------



## knutemann (29. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

@Micha
Ich hab mal grad die Entscheidungszeit auf Samstagmittag hochgeschraubt und das Sunny auch mitgeteilt (da wir ja zusammen mit Torsk_NI anreisen). Du kannst dann ja Kai oder djoerni anrufen und die werden uns die Entscheidung mitteilen, da die gesamte Truppe auf der Pferd und Jagd zusammen ist.


----------



## MINIBUBI (29. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

hallo hornhechteutin Mein Bruder und Ich kommen es sei denn das einer abpfeift. 
Ich hebe meine Flosse und Schwöre auf meine Angler-Dorsch Ehre.
Schokolade und Pfefferminz tee essen und trinken wegen des Geschmacks.


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin,


sunny schrieb:


> Ist schon klar Micha #6. Aber wenn nicht 100%ig feststeht, ob wir rausfahren, dann komme ich nicht hochgebrummt. Dafür ist mir das Spritgeld zu schade.



würde ich auch nicht wollen , den eins steht für mich fest . Sollte es ein Krampf werden und kein Spaß dann ohne mich . Alle fahren munter raus , alle kommen heil und munter wieder zurück . na guuut , der eine oder andere darf auch die Farbe wechseln , sind ja nicht alle von der Küste :vik::q:q:q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Wenn wir Samstag eine 4 für Sonntag vorausgesagt bekommen, dann können Windmaster und ich nicht mit. Das tut mir echt leid, aber das kleine Schlauchi macht sowas nicht mit. Mal sehen was das Wetter übermorgen sagt.

Uli


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin , 
Wetter wird schon werden Uli und auch hier nochmal |birthday: zum 40zigsten Geburtstag :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## sunny (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Auch von mir ein Happy Birthday. Dir ist schon bewusst, dass so'n Nuller die ein oder andere Gerstenkaltschale kostet oder :q?

Also bis Sonntag.


----------



## Monsterqualle (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wenn wir Samstag eine 4 für Sonntag vorausgesagt bekommen, dann können Windmaster und ich nicht mit. Das tut mir echt leid, aber das kleine Schlauchi macht sowas nicht mit. Mal sehen was das Wetter übermorgen sagt.
> 
> Uli


Wovon träumst Du eigendlich nachts?:q

Das wird wohl nichts mit Eurer Tour.

http://www.dwd.de/de/WundK/W_aktuell/Seewetter/NOsee/Seewetter72.htm#Belte/Sund


----------



## sunny (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Leck mich fett, die Windvorhersagen sehen garnicht gut aus #d.


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,


sunny schrieb:


> Leck mich fett, die Windvorhersagen sehen garnicht gut aus #d.



Soo hab gerade mit Jens telefoniert wir sollen keine Bendenken haben . Er hat alles nachgeschaut und ist ne 3-4 angesagt aus SW bis W . Das bedeutet kein Ententeich sondern Welle aber normale keine Brecher . Alles im grünen Bereich Jungs , muß aber sagen , die Schlauchi Fahrer müssen es selber abschätzen , die Kleinbootfahrer brauchen keine Angst haben . Ich selber fahre bei dem Wetter ohne Bedenken raus mit den Kleinbooten den ich kenne nunmal die Bucht  , ziehe mir eben nur warme und Wetterfeste Klamoten an :q . Tut mir eine  Gefallen und macht Euch nicht verrückt . Bei dem Wetter können wir fahren und bei dem Wetter muß ich auch die Boote bezahlen , den ich habe sie reserviert nebenbei fangen die ganz gut zur Zeit .

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/pelzerhaken

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## djoerni (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

auch immer recht genau sind die kollegen hier.

http://www.nautische-veroeffentlichung.de/wetter/lub_anfrage.php


----------



## sunny (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Toll, drei Quellen, drei Ergebnisse #d. Was will man mehr???


----------



## djoerni (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

das ist doch immer so bei unseren wetterdiensten. und zum schluss hat wieder keiner recht. aber wenigstens sind sich alle einig das kein ostwind kommen soll!


----------



## raubangler (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Eigentlich wollte ich ja auch kommen....
Habe sogar schon ein Wohnmobil fürs Wochenende besorgt, um im Yachthafen zu übernachten.
Aber mit den Lütten an Bord mache ich das lieber nicht.
Der Kleine (5) soll ja erst noch vom Angeln überzeugt werden und so wird das wohl nix.

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass und Erfolg!

Und zu dem Wetter:
Die Boote in Neustadt sind stabil und die Motoren neuwertig.
Die Autobahnfahrt dorthin wird gefährlicher sein....


----------



## sunny (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



djoerni schrieb:


> das ist doch immer so bei unseren wetterdiensten. und zum schluss hat wieder keiner recht. aber wenigstens sind sich alle einig das kein ostwind kommen soll!



Schon klar, diese Bettnässer |supergri. Aber es ist schon nen Unterschied, ob es ne 3-4 oder ne 6 wird. Gerade bei solch einem Vorhaben.


----------



## Monsterqualle (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Soo hab gerade mit Jens telefoniert wir sollen keine Bendenken haben . Er hat alles nachgeschaut und ist ne 3-4 angesagt aus SW bis W . Das bedeutet kein Ententeich sondern Welle aber normale keine Brecher . Alles im grünen Bereich Jungs , muß aber sagen , die Schlauchi Fahrer müssen es selber abschätzen , die Kleinbootfahrer brauchen keine Angst haben . Ich selber fahre bei dem Wetter ohne Bedenken raus mit den Kleinbooten den ich kenne nunmal die Bucht  , ziehe mir eben nur warme und Wetterfeste Klamoten an :q . Tut mir eine  Gefallen und macht Euch nicht verrückt . Bei dem Wetter können wir fahren und bei dem Wetter muß ich auch die Boote bezahlen , den ich habe sie reserviert nebenbei fangen die ganz gut zur Zeit .
> ...



Michael, Du weißt schon, dass Dein Link auch 5-6 Beaufort vorhersagt?
Da steht was von minimum 16 KN(=5) und Maximum 22 Kn (=6).


----------



## MichaelB (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin,

bei einem 3-4bft paddel ich sogar noch mit dem BB los - jetzt mal nicht weich werden :g

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dipsdive (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Als kleine Entscheidungshilfe:

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/farvandsudsigter/vestost.htm
und
http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/Pelzerhaken.htm

also morgen wirds doch ganz schön ruppig.....für ein Kleinboottreffen ganz schön "ungemütlich" #h


----------



## Quappenjäger (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

bei der lage sollte selbst bei 7 - 8 bft aus west oder süd das angeln in küstennähe drinn sein!auf jeden fall wünsche ich allen gute fänge!
grüße
quappenjäger


----------



## nemles (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Ich schätze mal, am Sonntag wird sich keiner über mangelnde Drift beschweren. 
Aber ich bin frohen mutes. Werden das Kind schon schaukeln.:q

(Wollte sowieso mal das Regen/Spritzschutz Verdeck mal ausprobieren.)#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Mein lieber Quappenjäger,
ich drücke natürlich für die Leuts, die sich hier treffen wollen die Daumen. Aber ne 6 bis 7 aus Süd ist für die Angelei dort mit den kleinen Schüsseln kein Spaß mehr. Du solltest etwas vorsichtiger mit solchen Dingen sein - oder willst Du die Verantwortung für solch einen Tip übernehmen?
Bei ner 7 kannst Du da im Hafenbereich bleiben. Allerdings ist ja noch nicht wirklich klar, wie das Wetter aussehen wird.


----------



## nemles (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

@Dolfin,

Danke für die guten Wünsche, Du kannst versichert sein, das keiner ein Risiko eingehen wird.

Sind fast alles gestandene und erfahrene Leutchen, die lieber nen Tag am Ufer verbringen, als sich durch Leichtsinn auf den Meeresgrund zu begeben.

Also, falls Jens nicht morgen absagt, fällt die letzte Entscheidung am Sonntach morgen. Mal sehen, ich bin guten Mutes.

P.S. Dein Signaturspruch gefällt mir...#h


----------



## Malte (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Also wenn bis Samtag Abend nicht abgesagt ist komme ich auf jeden Fall und wie schon mal geschrieben schmeiß ich meine Watklamotten gleich mit ins Auto.

Ich WILL Angeln
Wir sehen uns.#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Es geht ja auch nicht darum, dass ich Euch als Gruppe zutraue, dort Blödsinn zu machen. Der Spruch von Quappenjäger war mir nur daneben. Ich fahre dort seit fast 20 Jahren eigentlich jedes Jahr irgendwann mal raus. Da sich die Küste nicht verschoben hat, weiß ich, was da bei einer 7 aus Süd ankommt. Von West bist Nord geht da schon noch was. Nicht aber bei Ost bis Süd.
Ich wünsche Euch aber etwas besseres Wetter und viel Petri Heil!


----------



## MINIBUBI (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Halooo Angler Wir Kommen Am Sonntag auf jeden Fall es sei den eine eindeutige Absage kommt am samstag Abend. Ich bin kein geübter Bootsangler werde mich dann bei einen einklinken der keine Probleme damit hat.#c wir wollen doch auch abends zusammen essen gehen oder?
Ich bringe Gute Laune nud kakao mit:vik:
Angelfahrt ist nicht gleich fangfahrt!!


----------



## nemles (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

@bubi,

Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, haben wir zwei Täubchen das Vergnügen auf Boot drei.

Kriegen wir hin. Was die Erfahrung betrifft: Ist vorhanden. Bin schon ein paar Tage (Jahre) mit kleinen und großen Pötten unterwegs auffm Teich. Und wenns zu kabbelig wird... bleiben wir halt an Land.

Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich schon riesieg, mach mir fast ins Hemd...:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Also mal ganz eindeutig. Wenn wir da eine 4 und in Böen 6-7 haben, dann bleiben Windmaster und ich schön auf dem Land. Mit dem 3,30m Schlauchi wäre das sonst lebensmüde. Wir kommen und bringen Tackle mit, aber riskieren werden wir garnichts. Ich bin für solche Aktionen schon zu oft auf dem Wasser gewesen und wenn es nicht geht, dann geht es eben nicht. 

Ich bin genervt. Sag mal jemand dem Wind, das er gefälligst auf West zu drehen hat.

Uli


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Muss leider Dolfins Aussage bestätigen, bei Süd - Süd/West baut sich
ne ganz schöne Welle über die Bucht auf... naja schaun ma mal...

Zur Not lieber kein Risiko eingehen und bei besserem Wetter spontan starten.


----------



## nemles (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Gerade 40 und schon Schiedbüddel...

Spass beiseite.
Ne, ohne Flachs und Dallerei. Wenn nix geht dann geht nix.
Und einfach so riskieren is nich. 


Hoffnung aufgeben aber auch nicht!


----------



## MichaelB (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin,

und statt jetzt ein paar Dutzend Postings "da fahre ich raus" und "da fahre ich nicht raus" zu setzen - warten wir doch ab was der Cheffe antscheidet #h

Letzten Samstag war ähnlicher Wind und Welle prognostiziert und in Dahme war davon nicht sooo viel zu spüren... ich war zwar das einzige BB am TP, dafür aber bestimmt ein Dutzend Boote.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## knutemann (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> und statt jetzt ein paar Dutzend Postings "da fahre ich raus" und "da fahre ich nicht raus" zu setzen - warten wir doch ab was der Cheffe antscheidet #h
> /quote]
> ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Ich mag keinen Tee... 
Bis morgen auf der Messe :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin


sundvogel schrieb:


> Also mal ganz eindeutig. Wenn wir da eine 4 und in Böen 6-7 haben, dann bleiben Windmaster und ich schön auf dem Land. Mit dem 3,30m Schlauchi wäre das sonst lebensmüde. Wir kommen und bringen Tackle mit, aber riskieren werden wir garnichts. Ich bin für solche Aktionen schon zu oft auf dem Wasser gewesen und wenn es nicht geht, dann geht es eben nicht.
> 
> Ich bin genervt. Sag mal jemand dem Wind, das er gefälligst auf West zu drehen hat.
> 
> Uli


Möchte auch nicht das Ihr was riskiert Uli , wenn´s nicht geht dann geht es nicht das müßt Ihr ganz alleine entscheiden den Ihr kennt Eure Schlauchi´s am besten .Helden haben auf der Ostsee nichts zu suchen , bin selber liebe feige in den Augen anderer aber gesund und munter .
hab dem Wind gesagt er möge warten bis Montag und aufgegessen hab ich auch alles , mehr kann ich nicht machen |uhoh::q
Bin auch nicht lebensmüde und vertraue da voll und ganz Jens Meinung zumal ich die Kleinboote kenne . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## vazzquezz (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> ... bei Süd - Süd/West baut sich ne ganz schöne Welle über die Bucht auf...



Ich glaube , Ihr seid zu pelzerhakenfixiert!

Ihr könnt doch bei Südwind klasse vor Sierksdorf fischen! Da habt Ihr genausoviel (-wenig) Welle wie vor Pelzerhaken bei West! ... und ausserdem müsst Ihr viel kürzer fahren! :g

V.


----------



## theactor (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

HI,

quezzvazz: Den Ratschlag hatte mir der BDetlef auch schon gegeben (bevor er namentlich das Tiefdruckgebiet in den Norden pustete ).

Aber ich kenne mich da so gar nich aus und folge dem zickzackfahrenden Hauptboot 
Wenndenndann...

|wavey:


----------



## vazzquezz (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

@supplextor: Seekarten sind glaube ich vor Ort, und TorskNI sprach ja schon vom GPS! Ausserdem ist ja auch noch der Kutter dabei, der denke ich ´n Kartenplotter an Bord hat!

Windfinder spricht von südwestlichen 5-6, Ich drück Euch die Daumen!

Petri für morgen,

V.


----------



## theactor (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

HI,

mittags in Böen 7-8 |evil: mään!

Hab grad noch mal mit de(m) Misch teleniert; rausfahren KÖNNEN ist ja das Eine; ob das Alles dann noch so richtig Spatzz macht ist die nächste Frage...
Doofer Detelf


----------



## djoerni (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

habe gerade mit knutemann, sunny und torskni telefoniert. wir haben für uns beschlossen, dass wir nicht auf "blauen dunst" hin an die ostsee düsen um festzustellen das nichts geht. michael (hornhechteutin) wird aus anderen gründen nicht teilnehmen können. sein hund wird heute notoperiert. mehr dazu wird sicherlich von ihm kommen. er ist in norderstedt in der tierklinik und somit nicht erreichbar. es kann jeder selbst entscheiden ob er/sie los will. nur die oben genannten sind raus. ich möchte jeden bitten der nicht fährt selbst bei jens anzurufen, da ich nicht von jedem die nummer habe und heute auch erst gegen 17 uhr wieder online bin. tel. nummer 04561-395991. kann das leider nicht anders machen, da ich selbst unterwegs bin. 
laut angeltreff neustadt ist ein angeln mit den booten morgen wohl möglich... 
was ihr daraus macht, ist eure sache!


----------



## djoerni (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

*Gerade nochmal mit dem Angeltreff telefoniert: 
Von ihm aus können wir das ausfallen lassen! Wer trotzdem will bitte beim Angeltreff anrufen!!!
*


----------



## nemles (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Meine Fre..e, das sind ja nicht all zu gute News.

Micha, alles Gute für Deinen treuen Begeleiter, hoffe, geht alles gut.#h

@Knute und Spießgesellen: Kann ich nachvollziehen. So wie es hier im Moment pustetet, Aauhahauhaaa....#q


Ich hätte auch kein Problem, die ganze Sache abzublasen,
aber würde auch mit rausfahren, daher die Frage:

Will noch einer oder bleiben wir zu Hause???


----------



## MINIBUBI (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Hallo Nemels wenn das ganze im grünen bereich ist kommen wir morgen früh und fahren mit raus. wir würden sonst in die Brandung gieb es dort in der nähe einen guten tipp ?

gruß aus hamburg MINIBUBI


----------



## theactor (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

HI,

das sind ja diverse unschöne Vorzeichen; drücke v.a. die Daumen für das Hundetier...

MichaelB, deMischi und ich sind auch "raus"; lass' uns lieber auf einen neuen Termin vorfreuen. Aufgehoben ist ja (hoffentlich) nur aufgeschoben.

#h


----------



## nemles (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Dann "blasen" wir das mal ab. Ist auch sicherer so!


----------



## MINIBUBI (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Mit dem Regen währe es gar nicht so schlimm dann staub es auch nicht so beim Angeln.#q
Echt schade das die doch weise Entscheidung Abblasen heist.
ich würde an einem Neuen Termin mit von der Party sein. kann ich eine PN erhalten?#h
Kann man bei Neustadt Brandungs angeln? oder ist es besser
woanders? ich würde für ein tipp dankbar sein.

achso den versprochenen Kuchen esse ich alleine:vik:

bis danne


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Brückensperrungen, Einstellung des Fährbetriebes zu den Halligen, Windstärke 6-7 mit Orkanböen aus S und SSW.

Tut mir leid Leute,

Windmaster und ich sind raus.

Uli


----------



## Malte (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Alles klar!
Dann stell ich den Mefos in der Förde nach!


----------



## knutemann (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



theactor schrieb:


> lass' uns lieber auf einen neuen Termin vorfreuen. Aufgehoben ist ja (hoffentlich) nur aufgeschoben.
> 
> #h


Bin grad von der Messe zurück, naja nicht so pralle da
Ansonsten wie theactor schrieb, meinte das auch die anwesende Boardiebande#6


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
super das Ihr alle so reagiert und die Grüße an Socke hab ich mit Freude vernommen . Sind gerade aus Norderstedt zurück weil wir nicht mehr tun können . Er kommt heute noch ins CT und wir erfahren dann ca.18-19 Uhr wie es weitergeht . Von Scherzmittel/Infusion/Bewegungstherapie über OP bis zur Lähmung sprich Spritze ist leider alles drin . Bin ja sonst ein "harter Hund" Gefühlmäßig , aber der Blick ,als wir ihn da lassen mußten werden wir nie vergessen . Wir haben geheult im Auto wie ein Kleinkind . Das ich unter diesen Vorzeichen auf keinen Fall dabei gewesen wäre könnt Ihr sicher verstehen , Jens hätte mich aber super vertreten . Das das mit dem Wetter jetzt so gekommen ist konnte leider keiner vorhersagen aber ich verspreche Euch , wir holen es nach ganz sicher |supergri .

@djoerni
danke das Du das mit dem Angeltreff geregelt hast .

So ich geht auf´s Sofa und hoffe das alles gut wird .

Micha


----------



## MichaelB (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin,

der näxte Termin kommt bestimmt :m

Ich drücke Deinem Pelztier alle Daumen Micha, weiß ich doch wie sehr man sich drin verlieben kann :k selbst wenn meine Pelztiere auf leisen Pfoten wandeln und miau sagen 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

MoinMoin!

Bin auch gerade zurück von der Messe. Leider waren immer noch viel zu viele Händler da... :q
Und mein Schuppen wird immer voller 

Vielen Dank Djoerni für das Windmanagement und ein dickes fettes Lob an Jens 
vom Angeltreff Neustadt für seine sehr kulante und verständnisvolle Art!
Wir wiederholen die Geschichte einfach nochmals wenn alle Faktoren passen.
Von mir aus kann das auch wesentlich spontaner losgehen.

@ Micha erstmal vielen Dank für Deine Mühe! Ich drücke Deinem Hund alle meine
Daumen und hoffe, dass er es schafft. Ohne Dich hätte ich eh kein Bock auf die Tour
gehabt also ist alles halb so schlimm.

Grüße

Kai


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Moin ,
Ihr glaubt nicht wie gut Eure Worte tun , vielen Dank dafür .
Sind seit 30 Minuten aus Norderstedt zurück und haben unseren Socke zurück geholt . Um die OP ist er drumherum gekommen CT war unauffällig , deshalb haben wir uns entschlossen ihn in sein gewohntes Umfeld zurück zuholen . Der Wauwie ,wie er sich gefreut hat und wie er nicht schnell genug ins Auto kommen konnte , herzergreifend :l:l . Gesund ist er nicht und es steht noch viel Arbeit ins Haus bis er wieder der Alte ist aber egal . Er hat das was man einen Rückenmarksinfarkt nennt . Das sind Teile vom Knopel die in das Rückenmark wandern können und dann auf Nerven drücken können , grob vergleichbar , als wenn wir Menschen uns falsch bewegen und die Hexe ruft , so hat uns die Ärztin erzählt . Dank unserer Ärtzin können wir die Infusionen , die Socke bekommen muß , hier in Eutin machen . 
Haben hier in Eutin eine echt klasse Ärztin , die gleich ja gesagt hat als wir drum gebeten haben uns zu helfen weil Socke schnell wieder nach Hause kommen sollte . Morgen um 10 Uhr geht es los und morgen 18 Uhr die zweite Infusion , das dann jeden Tag bis der Dicke wieder toben kann mit Teddy :q

So nun will Socke schmusen und Liebe läßt ja Schmerzen vergessen und einen schneller gesund werden , drum :q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Naja, Gott sei Dank, alles in Ordnung.

Nu kann ich ja beruhigt Winkewinke machen...




Socke, chatch me, if you can... Lets have some fun...


----------



## theactor (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

HI,

na, Gott sei Dank, Micha! 
Schmuse den Hund gesund und auf einen baldigen, neuen Anlauf,
Sönke #h


----------



## MINIBUBI (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

An Alle Schön das wir alle Gesund sind und wir die Angelfahrt widerholen können.
Gruß an Micha und Hund ich hoffe das er wirklich ganz gesund wird!!!
Aber wiso Heulen wie ein Kind ? sei froh das du Heulen kanst.
Ich bin im Aug. OPA geworden habe vor feude vom Balkon Geschrien die Nachtbarn mußten die Fernseher lauter stellen. Weinen vor Freude konnte ich nicht( als junge weint man nicht )tolle Erziehung.
Scheiß Spruch ist das und Mann kriegt Magenschmerzen.Alleine kamen erst ein paar Tränen.
übrigens ein toller gesunder Enkel.


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Moin Micha!

Na das hört sich ja schonmal viel besser an.
Ich hab gestern bei dem Schietwedder den Hamburger Hafen unsicher gemacht. Selbst
im Binnenland hätte mich die eine oder andere Welle knapp in die Elbe geschubst 

Bis auf zwei Babys und ohne Ende Brassen hat es leider auch nicht mehr gegeben.


----------



## maternus (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*

Hallo,
ich bin neu hir und hätte lust bei einem
Treffen in Neustadt dabei zu sein.
Bin auf neuen Termin gespannt.
komme dan mit eigenem Boot, wenn ich darf.

Gruß aus HL
Rainer


----------



## knutemann (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen von Neustadt aus 2te Auflage*



maternus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin neu hir und hätte lust bei einem
> Treffen in Neustadt dabei zu sein.
> Bin auf neuen Termin gespannt.
> ...


Erstmal|welcome: und viel Spaß hier im Board. Das mit dem eigenen Boot sollte überhaupt kein Problem sein#6
@Micha
schön, dass es mit dem Pelzträger aufwärts geht. Hatte sowas ähnliches mit Knut vor 2 Jahren (Dackellähmung).  Es hat dann mit homöopathischen Mitteln 4 Monate gedauert,  bis es ihm wieder einigermaßen ging.


----------

